# 

## kamcia461

Witam,
Wielkimi krokami zbliża się moment wyboru oczyszczalni . Na działce (3200m2) mamy piasek, wody gruntowe - pierwsze lustro ok. 4 m pod poziomem gruntu, działka na całej długości jest spadzista. Ufff, przez opis przebrnęłam. Zastanawiamy się z mężem nad poś z drenażem, choć wiem, że nie jest to rozwiązanie, ktore nas do końa przekonuje, lub czymś takim
http://allegro.pl/oczyszczalnia-oczy...742021443.html
lub jakąś biologiczną oczyszczalnią do 6 tyś brutto.
Proszę wszystkich o opinie i jakieś porady ew. namiary na firmy zajmujące się właśnie oczyszczalniami.
Korzyści jakie chcemy mieć z oczyszczalni:
rozsądna cena, bo czeka nas jeszcze wykończenie domu,
rozwiązanie przyjazne środowisku, że nie wspomnę o braku podłączenia do sieci wodnej = woda pitna ze studni,
możliwość dodatkowego źródła wody do podlewania roślin.
Pozdrawiam,
kamcia461
P.S. Ewentualne namiary proszę z woj. mazowieckiego  :smile:

----------


## photos

Za oczyszczalnie z drenażem na 4 osoby 4900 to moim zdaniem dużo za dużo.

----------


## WOJSKI

Jak oczyszczalnie to tylko biologiczna ze względu na studnię. Na biologiczną będziecie musieli wydać troszkę więcej niż 6. Jak macie niedaleko do mnie to zapraszam zobaczycie jak działa  :big grin:

----------


## kamcia461

Witam,
Wojski do Ciebie mamy parę kilometrów, ale chyba się skusimy  :smile: . Czy moge dostać adres i ew. telefon na prv? Zdradzisz mi jakiej firmy masz oczyszczalnię, trochę sobie o niej poczytam.
Pozdrawiam,
Kamila

----------


## WOJSKI

Namiary wysłane a oczyszczalnię mam z EKO-POLu, w kilku postach macie trochę porad dotyczących oczyszczalni, zachęcam do lektury  :big grin:

----------


## photos

http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=1770458224
Zdaje się że to taka jak Twoja Wojski??
Warto za tę cenę??
Już kręćka mało nie dostanę od tego poszukiwania.
Nie znam się za bardzo wiec powiedz mi czy to co jest na tej aukcji to kompletny zestaw gotowy do zamontowania?? Oczywiście studzienka i rury doprowadzające swoją drogą

----------


## Beja

A ja uparcie proponuję, żeby - tak jak przed każdym etapem inwestycji - odpowiedzieć sobie na pytania, co jest dla mnie ważne przy wyborze oczyszczalni.

Chociaż może jeszcze wcześniej warto wybrać się do gminy - tak jak photos - i sprawdzić, czy dają dofinansowania i na jakich warunkach. Bo może się okazać, że np. tylko na biologiczne (a jak to u ciebie jest, photos, bo nie napisałeś?).

Trochę mnie zaskakuje, że często inwestorzy, którzy nie żałują na ogrzewanie, ocieplenie, inne instalacje i wyposażenie, i którzy sięgają po urządzenia z wyższych półek, na koniec przy wyborze oczyszczalni zostawiają sobie tylko jedno kryterium - cena zakupu. To trochę bez sensu.
Nie twierdzę, że akurat kamcia i photos tak myślą - wręcz przeciwnie.

A więc co dla was jest ważne?! 

Osobiście trochę się znam na oczyszczalniach, ale gdyby było inaczej (a może właśnie dlatego), to na pierwszym miejscu pewnie znalazłaby się "idiotoodpornść". 
Przypominam sobie, że wielu posiadaczy magnetowidów VHS nie potrafiło ich programować, a obsługa automatyki niektórych oczyszczalni, zwłaszcza typu SBR, jest bardziej skomplikowana.

Już mnie ktoś na tym forum zbeształ za marudzenie, ale naprawdę, większość producentów wymyśla oczyszczalnie dla fachowców i dla własnego serwisu, a nie dla indywidualnych użytkowników. 

Sory Wojski, ale w twojej oczyszczalni też nie wszystko mi się podoba (patrząc na rysunki i opisy), co nie zmienia faktu, że przy prawidłowym i zdyscyplinowanym użytkowaniu będzie ci świetnie służyła długie lata, mam nadzieję.

A'propos - wpracowała się już?

----------


## WOJSKI

> http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=1770458224
> Zdaje się że to taka jak Twoja Wojski??
> Warto za tę cenę??
> Już kręćka mało nie dostanę od tego poszukiwania.
> Nie znam się za bardzo wiec powiedz mi czy to co jest na tej aukcji to kompletny zestaw gotowy do zamontowania?? Oczywiście studzienka i rury doprowadzające swoją drogą


tak dokładnie taka sama, w rzeczywistości trochę to inaczej wygląda bo pompa powietrza zamontowana jest w osobnym pojemniku. Może teraz coś zmienili.
Do mnie jak przywieźli to było:
zbiornik, drugi małutki z pompą powietrza + rurki oraz pompa wody, najzwyklejsza zanurzeniowa a ponieważ chcieli za nią 200 pln-ów zrezygnowałem i za 100 kupiłem sobie w markecie  :big grin: 
A cena? mniej więcej coś takiego płaciłem.

----------


## WOJSKI

Beja, oj marudzisz, marudzisz  :big grin: 

Uważam, że ta z ekopolu ma prostą obsługę/budowę, żeby nie powiedzieć że bardzo prostą.  :big grin:  
Jedyne skomplokowane urządzenia to pompa powietrza, pompa zanurzeniowa i zegar czasowy, który uruchamia pompę powietrza, no jest jeszcze zawór powietrze gdzie gałeczkami można zwiększyć lub zmniejszyć ilość podawanego powietrza do napowietrzania oczyszczalni lub cyrkulacji.
Podsumowując specjanie nie ma co zepsuć.

co do pracy, to na razie nie pracuje jeszcze pełną parą z prostej przyczyny, jeszcze tam nie mieszkam ale już niedużo zostało myślę że za jakiś miesiąc zacznę ją użytkować na maxa. Na razie nie mam zastrzeżeń, ze studni chłonnej żadnych przykrych zapachów, z oczyszczalni (czasami tam zaglądam) o dziwo też.
dam znać za jakiś miesiąc jak to się sprawuje przy pełnym obciążeniu.

a tak z ciekawości co ci się w niej nie podoba  :big tongue:

----------


## photos

u mnie nie ma kryteriow co do oczyszczalni. Poczatkowo zlorzylem papiery o dofinansowanie drenazowki i dostalem odpowiedz pozytywna. Podpisalem umowe, ale po dyskusji na forum zmienilem zdanie i zadzwonilem do gminy z pytaniem czy moge zmienic. Nie bylo zadnych problemow. Kryterium jest cena. Zwracaja 50 procent kosztow ale max 3 tys. Wiec nie za wiele ale zawsze cos

----------


## aLien01

Witam

Od roku użytkuje oczyszczalnie EKOPOLu i jak na razie nie mam z nią problemów. Nawet o niej już nie myślę zbytnio, niedawno pierwszy raz opróżniałem 1 komorę tak jak zalecają i spodziewałem się więcej "szlamu" na dnie ale było może tego z 15cm. Oczyszczalnia praktycznie bezobsługowa, bakterie rzucam tylko na start.

----------


## WOJSKI

> Witam
> 
> Od roku użytkuje oczyszczalnie EKOPOLu i jak na razie nie mam z nią problemów. Nawet o niej już nie myślę zbytnio, niedawno pierwszy raz opróżniałem 1 komorę tak jak zalecają i spodziewałem się więcej "szlamu" na dnie ale było może tego z 15cm. Oczyszczalnia praktycznie bezobsługowa, bakterie rzucam tylko na start.


jakich bakteri używasz?
mi magik od oczyszczalni powiedział cobym raz w miesiącu wrzucał

----------


## photos

i wrzucasz?

----------


## WOJSKI

dopiero raz wrzucałem, ale dopóki nie zamieszkam będę się trzymał comiesięcznego wrzucania.

----------


## Beja

> a tak z ciekawości co ci się w niej nie podoba



A no właśnie to:




> pompa powietrza, pompa zanurzeniowa i zegar czasowy, który uruchamia pompę powietrza, no jest jeszcze zawór powietrze gdzie gałeczkami można zwiększyć lub zmniejszyć ilość podawanego powietrza do napowietrzania oczyszczalni lub cyrkulacji.


Z całym szacunkiem.

Wojski - jakbyś się nie brzydził, to utnij denko z butelki plastikowej i spuść na sznurku do komory napowietrzania i opisz, jak wygląda / pachnie zawartość. O fotkę nawet nie śmiem prosić.
Właśnie teraz jest to ciekawe, kiedy twoja oczyszczalnia ma ułamek obciążenia. 
 :roll eyes:

----------


## WOJSKI

Sam jestem ciekawy, jutro się postaram przeprowadzić doświadczenie  :smile:

----------


## photos

no i zamowilem taką jak Twoja Wojski...byc moze sa lepsze oczyszczalnie ale zarazem drozsze. A szczerze mowiac nie bardzo mnie teraz na to stac.

----------


## WOJSKI

No to gratuluję  :big grin: ,
zobacz po ile będą mieli pompę, ode mnie chcieli 200 pln-ów za te pieniądze kupię sobie 2 w markecie wcale nie gorsze  :big grin:

----------


## photos

a po co mi pompa??

----------


## WOJSKI

hmm no tak, jak będziesz grawitacyjnie rozsączał drenażem to nie potrzebna  :big grin: , ja mam studnię i różnicę poziomów więc muszę mieć pompę.

----------


## photos

ja też zamierzam zrobić studnie, ale mam nadzieję że uda mi się grawitacyjnie. No jeśli nie to pewnie będę musiał pompę wsadzić. To mówisz że nie robisz oddzielnej przepompowni z jakiegoś zbiornika szczelnego tylko w ostatnią komorę wrzucisz pompę??

----------


## WOJSKI

Pompę już mam wrzuconą. Nie wiem jak teraz ale ja już wcześniej wiedziałem że grawitacujnie nie da rady i oni w procesie produkcji przygotowali mi komorę pod pompę.
Więc tak naprawdę to w oczyszczalni mam 4 komory.
Chyba na stronie mają dokładne wymiary więc zobacz na jakiej wysokości masz wlot do oczyszczalni i wylot z domu dolicz spadek i zobacz na jakiej wysokości będziesz miał wylot z oczyszczalni. Z grawitacją jest tak że musisz mieć 100% pewności że całość będzie powyżej najwyższego poziomu wody, jak nie to grawitacyjnie wody będą ci wciekały do oczyszczalni zamiast na odwrót  :big grin: .
u mnie jest pompa, zawór zwrotny więc woda może stać sobie nawet w studni (czasami tak jest) nic mi nie wcieka do oczyszczalni.

----------


## photos

Zawory zwrotne to ja zrobię dwa. Jeden na wyjściu od razu z domu a drugi na wyjściu z oczyszczalni. Jak się nie da grawitacyjnie to zrobię jakiś drugi zbiornik i tam wrzucę pompę.

----------


## WOJSKI

Ano chyba że tak, ale mi modyfikację zrobili w cenie, a tak będziesz miał koszt dodatkowy. Modyfikacja nie wpływa na działanie więc powiedz że chcesz przygotowanie pod pompę

----------


## photos

Ale ja zamawiam przez pośrednika. Nie będę mącił bo przez głuchy telefon mogą wyjść niezłe cuda. Może uda się grawitacyjnie, jeżeli nie to będę kombinował

----------


## Beja

> Pompę już mam wrzuconą. Nie wiem jak teraz ale ja już wcześniej wiedziałem że grawitacujnie nie da rady i oni w procesie produkcji przygotowali mi komorę pod pompę.
> Więc tak naprawdę to w oczyszczalni mam 4 komory.


A jak oni to zrealizowali? Bo chyba nie doklejali kawałka, tylko w tej trzeciej komorze wygrodzili trochę miejsca, tak?

----------


## WOJSKI

jak korzystałem z miejscowego przedstawiciela przyjechał zobaczył co i jak i zamówił. Montowałem sam powiedział co i jak ma być zrobione no i przyjeżdżał do mnie tyle razy ile było trzeba. Potem zrobił wpis w gwarancję i tyle.
Dokładnie w ostatniej komorze jest przegroda

----------


## aLien01

> jakich bakteri używasz?
> mi magik od oczyszczalni powiedział cobym raz w miesiącu wrzucał


Bio7 Choc używam.
Raz w miesiącu wrzuca się przy oczyszczali ekologicznej a przy biologicznej nie ma sensu po to jest napowietrzanie + złoże biologiczne.
Jak będziesz wrzucał co miesiąc bakterie to one tak ci się rozmnożą, że zabraknie im pożywienia i same będą obumierać. Na tej samej zasadzie uruchamiasz oczyszczalnie użytkujesz oczyszczalnie tydzień dwa a następnie dodajesz bakterie. Przez te 2 tygodnie nagromadzi ci się na tyle dużo ścieków, że bakterię które dorzucisz nie zginą od razu z głodu.

----------


## aLien01

Również mam w trzeciej komorze (oczyszczalnia EKOPOLu) wydzieloną przepompownie. Trzecia komora jest zwyczajnie przedzielona przegrodą do niej włożyłem pompę a za nią zawór zwrotny. I właśnie istotny jest ten zawór gdyż na początku nie miałem go i przy roztopach woda potrafiła mi się cofać. Ogólnie polecam wszystkim zastosowanie pompy gdyż ma się większą kontrolę nad oczyszczalnią praktycznie nie ma co się zepsuć a w razie awarii pompę można kupić np w castoramie gdyż jest to zwykła pompa do wody brudnej. Sąsiad miał grawitacyjnie i miał ciągle problem bo woda mu się cofała do oczyszczalni.

----------


## WOJSKI

grawitacyjnie to ryzyko, nawet jak lustro wody jest poniżej to ta z dużych opadów deszczu się dostanie, dlatego wersja z pompą pewniejsza a koszt żaden

----------


## WOJSKI

> Zawory zwrotne to ja zrobię dwa. Jeden na wyjściu od razu z domu a drugi na wyjściu z oczyszczalni. Jak się nie da grawitacyjnie to zrobię jakiś drugi zbiornik i tam wrzucę pompę.


A po co ten na wyjściu z domu?

----------


## WOJSKI

> Bio7 Choc używam.
> Raz w miesiącu wrzuca się przy oczyszczali ekologicznej a przy biologicznej nie ma sensu po to jest napowietrzanie + złoże biologiczne.
> Jak będziesz wrzucał co miesiąc bakterie to one tak ci się rozmnożą, że zabraknie im pożywienia i same będą obumierać. Na tej samej zasadzie uruchamiasz oczyszczalnie użytkujesz oczyszczalnie tydzień dwa a następnie dodajesz bakterie. Przez te 2 tygodnie nagromadzi ci się na tyle dużo ścieków, że bakterię które dorzucisz nie zginą od razu z głodu.


No tak, tylko na razie tylko ja karmię bakterie no i 4-letnia córka jak na weekendy przyjeżdża  :big grin: 
Po zamieszkaniu miałem zmniejszyć częstotliwość

----------


## WOJSKI

Baja
test przeprowadzony, zdjęcia z telefonu więc nie wiem czy będzie dobrze widać.
Zawartość pobrana ze środkowego zbiornika.

Zapach cieczy? szczerze mówiąc nie śmierdzi

----------


## Beja

OK!

Tak trzymać.

A jeśli wszystko dobrze działa, to w tym, a jeszcze bardziej w 3. zbiorniku powinno się czuć zapach tzw. "humusowy".

----------


## WOJSKI

no właśnie ten zapach nie był "przykry", wręcz pokusiłbym się o stwierdzenie że to wcale nie miało zapachu  :big grin: .
za jakieś 2 miesiące sprawdzę znowu. Sam jestem ciekawy jak to się będzie zachowywać.

----------


## Dareckyy

> OK!
> 
> 
> A jeśli wszystko dobrze działa, to w tym, a jeszcze bardziej w 3. zbiorniku powinno się czuć zapach tzw. "humusowy".


W dokumentacji techniczno-ruchowej producent podaje "Poprawnie działająca oczyszczalnia typu BIO-HYBRYDA unoszącym się zapachem powinna 
przypominad mokrą trawę na wiosennym rozlewisku."  :big grin: 


Przy okazji dziękuję Wojskiemu i Alien01 za zawrócenie uwagi na tą oczyszczalnię (BIO-HYBRYDA 2500 z Ekopolu). Jestem już praktycznie zdecydowany na nią, we wtorek montaż - firma TOMI-BUD - autoryzowany montażysta.

----------


## frelka

Oświećcie mnie: są dwie firmy pod podobną nazwą: Ekopol (http://www.ekopol.pl/ EKOPOL Bronno 32 99-100 Łęczyca) i Eko-Pol  http://www.oczyszczalnia.net/ EKO-POL Sp.j. Łódź, ul. Bronisin 19).
Alen01 ma oczyszczalnię z EKO-POLu, a Firma Tomi-Bud jest autoryzowanym montażystą Ekopolu. 
Wolski ma chyba też EKO-POL???

Jak się mają produkty EKO-POLu do produktów Ekopolu?


Głupieję normalnie od tych oczyszczalni!
W pierwszej wersji miał być Sotralentz Bio-Duo, ale doszła konieczność przepompowni i nasypu. Za drogo.

Szukamy dalej

----------


## Dareckyy

Frelka,

wydaje mi się, że jest to ta sama firma i oczyszczalnia.

Rozmawiałem dzisiaj z 3 użytkownikami tej oczyszczalni w Bielsku i najbliższej okolicy. Wszyscy pozytywnie się wyrażali zarówno o samej oczyszczalni jak i firmie, która ją montowała. Mam nadzieję, że będę następnym zadowolonym inwestorem  :smile:

----------


## WOJSKI

frelka, oba adresy to jedna firma  :big grin:

----------


## WOJSKI

> W dokumentacji techniczno-ruchowej producent podaje "Poprawnie działająca oczyszczalnia typu BIO-HYBRYDA unoszącym się zapachem powinna 
> przypominad mokrą trawę na wiosennym rozlewisku." 
> 
> 
> Przy okazji dziękuję Wojskiemu i Alien01 za zawrócenie uwagi na tą oczyszczalnię (BIO-HYBRYDA 2500 z Ekopolu). Jestem już praktycznie zdecydowany na nią, we wtorek montaż - firma TOMI-BUD - autoryzowany montażysta.


z lekkim dodatkiem fiołków  :big grin: 

kurcze chyba powinienem być na prowizji w ekopolu  :big grin:

----------


## Dareckyy

Masz u mnie beczkę piwa, jak będę z niej zadowolony  :smile:

----------


## WOJSKI

> Masz u mnie beczkę piwa, jak będę z niej zadowolony


trzymam cię za słowo i mam sporo bezstronnych świadków więc się nie wyłgasz  :big grin:

----------


## Dareckyy

Będziesz musiał się pofatygować z pod Wawki na południe  :wink:

----------


## WOJSKI

oj czego się nie robi dla dobrego zimnego piwa w upalny dzień  :big grin:

----------


## owp

A ta oczyszczalnia z podanego wcześniej linka to jest bio-hybryda ? Bo taniej mają niż u producenta, no chyba że inna firma je produkuje.

----------


## photos

> A ta oczyszczalnia z podanego wcześniej linka to jest bio-hybryda ? Bo taniej mają niż u producenta, no chyba że inna firma je produkuje.


Tak. Taniej bo kupujesz od pośrednika. A pośrednik chcąc konkurować daje niższe ceny. Choć nie zawsze. Producent zazwyczaj sprzedaje w cenach detalicznych. O ile w ogóle chce się zajmować sprzedażą detaliczną. 
Ja miałem podobną sytuację z pustakami na dom. W składzie budowlanym sprzedali mi pustaki tej samej marki dużo taniej.

----------


## Dareckyy

Oczyszczalnia z Ekopolu zamontowana  :smile: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...izera-TOMI-BUD.

----------


## WOJSKI

> Oczyszczalnia z Ekopolu zamontowana 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...izera-TOMI-BUD.


Ukształtowanie terenu pod grawitację super, mam nadzieję że będzie działać.
No i szykuj beczkę  :big grin:

----------


## photos

> Oczyszczalnia z Ekopolu zamontowana 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...izera-TOMI-BUD.


ta karbowana rura to bedzie Twoja studnia chłonna?? znaczy jest ?  :smile:  jaka jest jej średnica i głębokość?

----------


## Dareckyy

Tak, średnica 60 cm, głębokość ok. 2 m.

----------


## aLien01

> A po co ten na wyjściu z domu?


Też mnie ciekawi po co na wyjściu z domu. Ja chyba bym nie ryzykował. Będziesz miał rewizję do tego zaworu??

----------


## photos

A dlaczego byś nie ryzykował? Ja hydraulikiem nie jestem i wytłumaczyłem to sobie tak. Na wyjściu z oczyszczalni do studzienki na wypadek przepełnienia studzienki i cofki w stronę oczyszczalni to raczej logiczne i możliwy scenariusz, zwłaszcza że ciągle w tym roku pada. Natomiast ten przed oczyszczalnią w razie jakiejś awarii i nieodprowadzania ścieków do studzienki nie cofało się w kierunku budynku. Choć tak sobie teraz myślę że to raczej byłoby nieuchronne. Bo ścieki może nie cofałyby się z oczyszczalni ale pod napływem nowych i tak byłoby podobnie. Czyli może rzeczywiście wystarczy za oczyszczalnią

----------


## Beja

> Też mnie ciekawi po co na wyjściu z domu. Ja chyba bym nie ryzykował. Będziesz miał rewizję do tego zaworu??


Tego typu zawory, a właściwie zasuwy burzowe, nie są zaprojektowane do pracy w surowych ściekach. O ile jeszcze za oczyszczalnią (na jej wylocie) mamy do czynienia z klarowną cieczą, to na wlocie do niej płyną różne "grube" ehmmm... elementy. Po pierwsze taka zasuwa będzie miejscem zawieszania się tego wszystkiego, po drugie w razie cofki i tak się szczelnie nie domknie i puści wszystko z powrotem.

Odradzam - wyrzucone pieniądze i potencjalne problemy.

----------


## WOJSKI

> A dlaczego byś nie ryzykował? Ja hydraulikiem nie jestem i wytłumaczyłem to sobie tak. Na wyjściu z oczyszczalni do studzienki na wypadek przepełnienia studzienki i cofki w stronę oczyszczalni to raczej logiczne i możliwy scenariusz, zwłaszcza że ciągle w tym roku pada. Natomiast ten przed oczyszczalnią w razie jakiejś awarii i nieodprowadzania ścieków do studzienki nie cofało się w kierunku budynku. Choć tak sobie teraz myślę że to raczej byłoby nieuchronne. Bo ścieki może nie cofałyby się z oczyszczalni ale pod napływem nowych i tak byłoby podobnie. Czyli może rzeczywiście wystarczy za oczyszczalnią


Ja mam zabezpieczenie a w zasadzie sygnalizator dźwiękowy informujący mnie o przepełnieniu. generalnie lepiej jak ścieki w razie przepełnienia wypłyną górą oczyszczalni jak górą sedesu  :big grin:

----------


## photos

Wczoraj zakopałem oczyszczalnie  :smile:  Jeszcze muszę zrobić odpływ do studzienki i samą studzienkę. Napełniłem oczyszczalnię w 1/3 wodą jak nakazuje instrukcja i tak przysypałem. Wojski jak ty to robiłeś? Mam już przysypana żwirem prawie całą, bo zostało kawałek abym mógł odpływ podłączyć. Zastanawiam się czy nie napełnić wszystkich 3 komór wodą. Nie ściśnie zbiornika bez wody?

----------


## WOJSKI

ja w trakcie zasypywania lałem wodę, niespecjalnie kontrolowałem poziom  :smile: , ale spokojnie możesz do 3/4 napełnić tak by ci się woda nie wylewała odpływem.
Komory są ze sobą połączone więc wodę powinieneś mieć we wszystkich, jak nie to wlej do pozostałych, żeby ci nie wysadziło jednej strony

----------


## photos

Są połączone ale dopiero od pewnego poziomu. Jak napełniłem pierwszą komorę do 1/3 to nic nie przechodziło do następnych. 2 i 3 są już od dołu połączone bo napełniały się równo. No to dziś napełnię tak aby właśnie odpływem nie uciekało. A powiedz mi jeszcze czy można tak napełnioną do 3/4 zostawić na zimę?? orientujesz się? Bo raczej tej zimy nie będę jeszcze mieszkał. Na oczyszczalni mam ok 0,5 m gruntu, także te 5-7 cm dekle wystają. Chyba nic nie powinno się z tym stać??

----------


## Beja

Photos, i tak musisz chyba nalać do pełna, zanim puścisz pierwsze ścieki.

A zgnieść nie powinno, bo zdaje się, że ten zbiornik masz z laminatu, prawda? Napełnienie wodą pomaga ustabilizować taki zbiornik przy montażu, żeby się nie przekrzywiał przy zasypywaniu. Ale jak już masz zasypane, to wszystko jedno.

----------


## photos

Ale ja napełniłem podczas zasypywania. Właśnie był bardzo stabilny podczas zasypywania. Zbiornik jest chyba z włókna szklanego i jakiejś żywicy.
Źle sie wyraziłem. Ja zastanawiam się czy nie napełnić właśnie do końca, bo do 1/3 napełniłem wszystkie 3 przed zasypaniem

----------


## Beja

> A powiedz mi jeszcze czy można tak napełnioną do 3/4 zostawić na zimę??


Nie powinno się nic stać.

NIE POWINNO!  Ale... 

Normalnie oczyszczalnia jest ciepła, ponieważ dopływają ciepłe ścieki i same robaczki wytwarzają trochę ciepła, ciężko pracując. 
Poza tym oczyszczalnia sięga blisko 2 m poniżej poziomu ziemi, gdzie na pewno nic nie zamarznie, a to co wystygnie przy powierzchni zbiornika spłynie na dno, gdzie jest zawsze cieplej.

Ale jeżeli chcesz być pewny na 120%, to puść na powierzchnię zbiornika kilka kawałków styropianu. Tylko przywiąż do nich jakiś sznurek, żeby na wiosnę nie trzeba było ich szukać po całym zbiorniku.

A gdzie jest kompresor?

----------


## photos

Kompresor jest w oczyszczalni. czerwony kwadracik na foto. W wyłazie jest zrobiona półka, która zasłania kompletnie dostęp do komory i tam umieszczony jest kompresor. Oczywiście wyjmowalna półka, w razie awarii można wyjąc. kompresor tez raczej na zimę możną odłączyć, Są tam chyba dwa bądź jeden wąż podłączony na ściski także zero problemu

----------


## WOJSKI

moja oczyszczalnia podczas ostatniej zimy stała z wodą i nic się nie stało, do poziomu wody było około 1m.
Zrób jak Beja radzi z tym styropianem, będziesz miał pewność

----------


## photos

ewentualnie wypompuje trochę wody i nawet jak mróz lekko złapie to nic nie powinno się stać, wszak będzie miał gdzie zwiększać swoją objętość. Dzięki za rady

----------


## Beja

Tylko kompresora nie zostawiaj.





Bo ci ukradną   :tongue:

----------


## Beja

A tak a'propos, koledzy - ekopolowcy.
Czy rzeczywiście dostaliście 10-letnią gwarancję na wszystkie podzespoły, tak jak to obiecują na stronie?

----------


## photos

heh nie no zabiorę. Co prawda do tej pory nic nigdy nie zginęło ale lepiej nie kusić.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Nie powinno się nic stać.
> 
> Ale jeżeli chcesz być pewny na 120%, to puść na powierzchnię zbiornika kilka kawałków styropianu. Tylko przywiąż do nich jakiś sznurek, żeby na wiosnę nie trzeba było ich szukać po całym zbiorniku.


Nic sie nie stanie. Martwic nalezaloby sie w sytuacji, gdyby caly zbiornik byl w 100% zalany woda. Wtedy ewentualnie zamarzajaca woda moze rozszerzajac sie jakies szkody uczynic. 
W przypadku gdy zbiornik jest zalany w powiedzmy 50%, woda zamarazajac ma sie gdzie do gory rozszerzac. Nawet jak zamarznie, nic sie zbiornikowi nie stanie.

marcin

----------


## WOJSKI

u mnie woda dostała się do zbiornika w którym stała pompa. Przeszedł mróz i woda zamarzła także w pompie  :smile: . Po rozmrożeniu i osuszeniu działa jak nowa  :big grin: .
zbiornik był zapełniony w 3/4 a do lustra było jakiś metr nawet cieniutka warstwa lodu się nie zrobiła. Żeby woda na tej głębokości zamarzła musiało by być nielicho zimno czego wam ani sobie nie życzę tej zimy  :big grin:

----------


## photos

powiedzcie mi jeszcze jak jest z odpowietrzeniem studni chlonnej. Robiliscie jakis kominek?? Wszędzie na schematach jest i mam dylemat. U mnie studnia jest zakopana okolo pol metra i nie bardzo chcialbym aby jeszcze cos wystawalo mi nad grunt.

----------


## WOJSKI

jeszcze nie robiłem, ale odpowietrzenie musi być.U mnie będzie rura kanalizacyjna fi50, na studni będzie usypana górka z ziemi a na niej jakieś roślinki więc zamaskują odpowietrznik.

----------


## compi

Możecie podać powód montowania tego odpowietrznika? Wg mnie pompa pracująca co 15 minut w Ekopolu dastarczy wystarczającą ilość powietrza potrzebnego wewntualnie do wyrównania ciśnienia w studni chłonnej. Inne pytanie dotyczące eko-bio 2500 to właśnie ilość cykli załączania pompy napowietrzającej. Eksperymentował ktoś z innymi nastawami? Dodam, że w mojej studni chłonnej musiałem zastosować pompę z  czujnikiem,  ze względu na wysoki wq tym roku poziom wód gruntowych i gdy poziom lustra jest krytyczny to w kilka minut wyrzucam z niej wodę na zewnątrz, kilkanaście metrów dalej. Jednak zima za pasem i się zastanawiam co wtedy.

----------


## WOJSKI

Piszesz o pompie, która nie pozwoli się twoim bakteriom udusić, natomiast odpowietrzenie jest do studni chłonnej. Odpowietrzenie zapobiega między innymi powstawaniu poduszki powietrznej w studni chłonnej ułatwiając tym samym pompowanie oczyszczonych ścieków. 
Co do wysokiego poziomu wody, nie wiem z czego masz studnię chłonną ale tak czy siak wystaw ją ponad poziom najwyższego poziomu wody jaki miałeś w tym roku. Wystającą część obsyp ziemią, dzieci będą miały z czego w zimie na sankach zjeżdżać a i oczyszczalnia będzie działała
nastawienia?
u mnie 30 minut postoju 15 minut pompowania, potem ma być 15/15

----------


## compi

Czyli rozumiem, że gdy pompa w oczyszczalni nie pracuje to jest to wtedy całkowicie szczelny zbiornik? Wtedy odpowietrznik w studni chłonnej musiałby być faktycznie obowiązkowy. Studnię chłonną mam z dwóch kręgów pokrywy z otworem pod właz i kombinowanej nadstawki wykonanej z odciętej części starego bojlera i górnego fragmentu 300l beczki z zakręcanym deklem. Wyszło super, wszystko jest ładnie obsypane i jedynie do wykonania pozostanie ten odpowietrznik. Po miesiącu od odpalenia urządzenia tylko raz na początku wsypałem torebkę bakteryjek z EKOpolu. Powinienem je juz uzupełnić? Zapach w samej oczyszczalni jak i w studni chłonnej jest ok. Bardziej czuć rozłożone detergenty niż fetorek.

----------


## WOJSKI

z tym całkowicie szczelnym zbiornikiem to przesada  :smile:  bo sam zbiornik jest odpowietrzany kanalizacją, pionami i do dachy gdzie powinno być odpowietrzanie kanalizacji. Pompa powietrza (ta membranowa) tłoczy tlen na tej samej zasadzie co do akwarium. Potem jest pompa która wypompowuje ścieki do studni, po drodze oczywiście zawór zwrotny. tak jest u mnie mniej więcej zbudowane.
A budowa studni chłonnej, nie ważne z czego jest zbudowana ona ma działać  :big grin: 
co do uzupełniania bakteri jak użytkujesz non stop to nie musisz jak na razie okazjonalnie to dosypuj co 30-40 dni.
A zapach? ma nie odrzucać od włazu jak się otworzy  :big grin: 

Dorób odpowietrzenie i będzie hulało.
A z ciekawości jaką grubością ziemi przykryłeś studnię?

----------


## compi

Głębokość wkopania studni wynikała z jej odległości i wymaganego procenta spadku łączącej jej rury z oczyszczalnią. Początkowo wykonałem w dalszej części działki wykop, aby sprawdzić na drugi dzień jak wysoko mam wody gruntowe. Rewelacji nie było i wynikiem tego odpadł fajny pomysł z rozprowadzeniem drenażem nadmiaru gromadzącej się w studni chłonnej wody. Pozostało rozwiązanie z pompą, która wodę na razie wyrzuca kilkadziesią metrów dalej. Tak jak wspominałem obawiam się jednak mrozu, bo co wtedy? A wysokość. Wyszło tak, że poziom włazu wypadł nam w poziomie zero działki, a kombinowana 40cm nadbudówka została zgrabnie obsypana ziemią i powstało lekkie wzniesienie. Wyjaśnię, że u mnie kłopotów z takaą aranżacją nie ma, ponieważ działka ma prawie 20 arów. Pozostał do wykonania montaż nadbudówek do eko i ich obsypanie, aby jakoś to wyglądało. Koszt to kilkaset złotych, a na razie brak finansów na to nie pozwala.

----------


## WOJSKI

Hmm, a jak jest zbudowana studnia? ma dno szczelne czy nie. Zrób jakieś foty i wrzuć to razem coś wydumamy.
Tak jak masz w tej chwili zrobione na zimę się nie nadaje, zamarznie ci woda w rurze wypompowującej oczyszczone ścieki no i będziesz miał problem z którym będziesz musiał poczekać do wiosny.

----------


## compi

Mam pod kręgami wrzucone drobne otoczaki na geowłókninę i na tym posadowione kręgi. U mnie raczej już nic się nie wymyśli. Zimą podobno wody opadają, ale jakoś podczas budowy nie zaobserwowałem tego w kręgach studni głębinowej. No cóż, pozostanie opcja z szarpaniem się z wężem.

----------


## WOJSKI

a jaki masz poziom wody przy najwyższym poziomie wód gruntowych? ile Ci zostaje wolnego miejsca?

----------


## compi

Oceniliśmy to na dosłownie 30-35cm różnicy miedzy rurą spustową w studni chłonnej, a wodą gruntową. Wkurza mnie to, że od prawie miesiąca nie było praktycznie opadów, a woda nie ma ochoty opaść za bardzo. Za to latem polało chyba podwójnie.

----------


## WOJSKI

U mnie studnia była cała zapełniona wodą gruntową i wydaje mi się że działało,  teraz mam cały krąg pusty jednak dołożyłem drugi dla pewności. Ja mam tak że pompa pompuje wodę do studni chłonnej na rurze mam założony zawór zwrotny więc nic się nie cofa do oczyszczalni, jeżeli wody jest dużo słup wody w studni jest podnoszony przez pompę. po zakończeniu pracy pompy działa zasada naczyń połączonych czyli to co w studni wyrównuje się do poziomu wód gruntowych. Generalnie chodzi o to by w studni było miejsce na nową porcję oczyszczonych ścieków.
studnia zbudowana na tej samej zasadzie co u ciebie

----------


## compi

Zazwyczaj studnia chłonna utrzymuje stały poziom bo ciśnienie jest spore, ale robi to czasem zbyt powoli. Czy dobrze zrozumiałem, że masz pompę, która pompuje ścieki z eko do studni? U mnie odbywa sie to grawitacyjnie. Zawór zwrotny do super pomysł, nie pomyślałem o tym. Nasuwa mi się teraz następny, aby wykonac next studnię, ale już mniejszą, połączoną z tą pierwszą właśnie zaworem zwrotnym. Tutaj w razie godziny W załatwi to problem.

----------


## WOJSKI

Dokładnie pompuje z eko do studni. Jak nie masz możliwości przerobienia tej to zrób następną tymbardziej że masz sporo miejsca. Przy tym rozwiązaniu możesz studnię umieścić gdziekolwiek nawet na górce, pompa da radę  :big grin:

----------


## compi

Dzięki za pomoc i pomysły. Ocenimy sytuację w najbliższym czasie i oby nie było konieczności rozbudowy systemu.

----------


## WOJSKI

jak będzie działać przyjedziesz z kratą browaru i się wyrówna  :big grin:

----------


## photos

Wojski Ty chyba na dobrego grilla zbierasz... :smile:  to chyba już druga

----------


## WOJSKI

:big grin:  jasne, gril dla wszystkich miłośników oczyszczania biologicznego  :big grin:

----------


## compi

Jest opcja, że w Piasecznie będę jeszcze w tym roku, więc się szykuj : ).

----------


## WOJSKI

zacznę od jutra  :big grin:

----------


## Dareckyy

Pojawił się problem ze sterownikiem (analogowy programator czasowy) do pompki (dmuchawy). Będę miał już drugi raz wymieniany, bo się zacina. Od kilku dni zaglądałem do oczyszczalni i nie mogłem trafić na moment pracy pompki. Wczoraj regularnie co 5 minut zaglądałem do niej przez godzinę i nic (pompka powinna pracować w cyklu 15 minut pracy, 15 minut przerwy). Zgłosiłem problem do instalatora i dowiedziałem się, że wyszła jakaś wadliwa seria i że dzisiaj przyjedzie i wymieni. Pierwszy raz miałem ją wymienianą chyba na drugi dzień po montażu, bo też nie działał.

----------


## Beja

No właśnie! No właśnie! A jak przestrzegam, że wkładanie komputera w g.... źle się skończy, to mnie nazywają marudą!

----------


## compi

Ale to przeca nie komputer tylko zwykły obrotowy, mechaniczny co się kręci gdy napięcie jest. Pójdę zobaczyć mój, może już nie pracuje od kilku dni, hehee.

----------


## fenix2

> No właśnie! No właśnie! A jak przestrzegam, że  wkładanie komputera w g.... źle się skończy, to mnie nazywają  marudą!





> Ale to przeca nie komputer tylko zwykły obrotowy, mechaniczny co się kręci gdy napięcie jest. Pójdę zobaczyć mój, może już nie pracuje od kilku dni, hehee.


NIe wiem jak wygląda ten z Ekopolu ale podejrzewam że ten 'sterowniczek' można zastąpić zwykłą elektroniczną czasówka (przekaźnik czasowy).

----------


## Dareckyy

Ten programator to takie g***o Novoterm TN 13 mini http://www.novoterm.pl/mierniki_prog.../TN13MINI.html

Instalator przywiózł taki sam na wymianę, ale nie mam już do niego zaufania ... Na razie zainstalowałem go w garażu, skąd mam podłączoną kablem oczyszczalnię.

Co byście polecili w zamian?

Czy taki byłby lepszy/ wystarczający?  BRENNENSTUHL DT IP44
http://allegro.pl/programator-czasow...836262568.html

----------


## WOJSKI

kup najzwyklejszy zegar czasowy, żaden bajer elekroniczny, czysta manualka.
Linki mi nie działają więc nie mogę ich podejżeć

----------


## WOJSKI

lepiej kup coś takiego

----------


## photos

No i skończyłem. oczyszczalnia zakopana, studzienka wykonana i obsypana gruntem. Pokrywa studzienki jest około 0,5 m od powierzchni gruntu, a z niej idzie wywiewka fi 50. Myślę ze nie zamarznie w zimę. Tak dla własnej pewności dno studni wysypałem kamieniem. Znaczy nie tylko dno bo wykop pod studnie miał około 2x2 m. I całość na wysokość około 0,5 m wysypałem kamieniem, na to krąg betonowy , rura doprowadzająca i pokrywa, również z betonu. Zrobiłem test tzn wlałem kilka wiader wody na raz...od razu po wlaniu woda rozeszła się po kamieniach. czyli powinno działać  :smile:

----------


## WOJSKI

Czas zweryfikuje  :big grin:

----------


## fenix2

MOże być i takie coś: http://allegro.pl/zegar-sterujacy-pr...825542727.html

----------


## WOJSKI

> MOże być i takie coś: http://allegro.pl/zegar-sterujacy-pr...825542727.html


Lepiej prostszy, manualny. Im mniej elektroniki tym lepiej. Nie zapominaj że zegar będzie pracował w ekstremalnych warunkach.

----------


## Dareckyy

Wojski, 

no właśnie ten mechaniczny się zacina. Po wymianie zamontowałem go w garażu, więc warunki pracy ma dobre. Niestety, nadal się zacina np. wczoraj wieczorem ustawiłem go o 19:30, a dzisiaj rano jak sprawdzałem, to był na 24:00. Straszny szajs. Zgłosiłem problem ponownie do instalatora ...

Tak wygląda:

----------


## WOJSKI

mój na tej samej zasadzie działa, są takie pipki które się wciska/wyciska. Ja nie ustawiałem konkretnej godziny, przecież pompa ma się włączać co określony czas więc jakie jest znaczenia która jest na zegarku godzina  :big grin: .
zwróć uwagę tylko czy się regularnie włącza, jak się zaczyna to reklamuj, albo kup sobie sam.
mój chyba made in germany.
w razie co mogę zrobić fotkę i zapodać na forum to zobaczysz ten mój.

----------


## photos

ja na sterowniku ktory mam (tez mechaniczny) nie mam opcji usttawiania godziny. Ustawia sie tylko co ile ma sie wlaczyc. I ta obwodka sie kreci do okola. Te pipki mam poustawiane naprzemiennie czyli jeden wychylony jeden schowany. Wskazowa jest na 15 min. Jak dziala to jeszcze nie sprawdzalem ale takie byly ustawienia producenta

----------


## WOJSKI

> ja na sterowniku ktory mam (tez mechaniczny) nie mam opcji usttawiania godziny. Ustawia sie tylko co ile ma sie wlaczyc. I ta obwodka sie kreci do okola. Te pipki mam poustawiane naprzemiennie czyli jeden wychylony jeden schowany. Wskazowa jest na 15 min. Jak dziala to jeszcze nie sprawdzalem ale takie byly ustawienia producenta


dokładnie, jeden pipek to 15 minut  :big grin:  i pompa jak jest wciśnięty co drugi powinna co 15 minut się włączać i wyłączać.

----------


## Dareckyy

> Ja nie ustawiałem konkretnej godziny, przecież pompa ma się włączać co określony czas więc jakie jest znaczenia która jest na zegarku godzina .


Ano takie, że wtedy łatwo sprawdzić, czy programator pracuje prawidłowo. Jeżeli zerkam na wskazanie zegara raz na jakiś czas, to powinien wskazywać odpowiednią godzinę. A jeśli jest duża odchyłka tak jak u mnie przedwczoraj, że rano ok. 7:00 wskazywał 24:00 (po ustawieniu go poprzednim wieczorem) tzn. że nie pracował regularnie 15 minut na 15 minut! Nie mam czasu, ani ochoty biegać do oczyszczalni sprawdzać regularnie, czy pompka pracuje, czy nie.

----------


## butynski

> mój na tej samej zasadzie działa, są takie pipki które się wciska/wyciska. Ja nie ustawiałem konkretnej godziny, przecież pompa ma się włączać co określony czas więc jakie jest znaczenia która jest na zegarku godzina .


 W instrukcji obsługi oczyszczalni są podane godziny kiedy pompa ma się włączać częściej a kiedy rzadziej . Pewnie chodzi o to ,że bardziej intensywnie jest używana ( oczyszczalnia ) w godzinach dziennych a mniej w nocy . Ponadto interwały ustawia się do ilości osób.

----------


## compi

To nie co 15 minut?
A co do opóźnienia timera to może prądu nie było i stąd opóźnienie.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> W instrukcji obsługi oczyszczalni są podane godziny kiedy pompa ma się włączać częściej a kiedy rzadziej . Pewnie chodzi o to ,że bardziej intensywnie jest używana ( oczyszczalnia ) w godzinach dziennych a mniej w nocy . Ponadto interwały ustawia się do ilości osób.


Temat wypompowywania ścieków po biologi i bakteriach bardzo ciekawy.Moja oczyszczalnia ekologiczna a przy tym i ja z tej opcji nie musi korzystać bo i po co.Co ty tu kolego robisz skoro takowej nawet w myślach nie masz. Jeśli ci to nie sprawi kłopotu wrzuć linka z tą instrukcja oczyszczalni eko która w swoim zestawie ma wkomponowaną pracę pompy szlamowej, która to rozprowadzi medium gdzieś i w wiadomym celu. :sad:  Tylko nie karz mi długo czekać bo ciekawość mnie rozpiera :big grin:

----------


## WOJSKI

Hmm czyli co jak siedzę w domu to bakterie oddychają pełnymi płucami a jak wychodzę do pracy mają głęboki oddech zrobić bo powietrze wróci razem ze mną z pracy?  :big grin: 
U mnie na razie co pół godziny pompa działa, jak się przeprowadzę mam zwiększyć częstotliwość.
Z ciekawości dziś spojrzę do instrukcji oczyszczalni

----------


## niktspecjalny

Tak jak fizyki tak samo i biologi w przydomowych oczyszczalniach ścieków nie przeskoczysz.Albo zostawiasz to to i hulaj dusza masz to w dalekim poważaniu albo bawisz się w biologię i .....no właśnie........mikroorganizmy znajdujące się w wodzie rozkładają wszystkie zanieczyszczenia, które stały się po trochu ich pokarmem.Jakich biopreparatów używasz???No właśnie aby takie procesy miały sens takie "żyjątka" musza mieć papu.Jeśli warunek jest nie spełniony wyginą jak Krzyżacy pod lodem.Ale nie to mnie zastanawia.Co robisz z medium i jak wygląda praca pompy szlamowej?

"Oczyszczone ścieki można spuszczać bezpośrednio do cieku wodnego. W przypadku, gdy nie ma do dyspozycji wód powierzchniowych ścieki po oczyszczeniu można odprowadzać do wód podziemnych przez obiekt zapewniający wsiąkanie.Pozostały osad czynny można wykorzystać jako składnik do nawożenia krzewów upiększających (krzaki, kwiaty, powierzchnie zielone) albo zakompostować, czy złożyć na wysypisku publicznym"

Czy taką ideą się sugerowałeś przy doborze przydomowej oczyszczalni??? :sad:  :sad:  :sad:

----------


## butynski

> Temat wypompowywania ścieków po biologi i bakteriach bardzo ciekawy.Moja oczyszczalnia ekologiczna a przy tym i ja z tej opcji nie musi korzystać bo i po co.Co ty tu kolego robisz skoro takowej nawet w myślach nie masz. Jeśli ci to nie sprawi kłopotu wrzuć linka z tą instrukcja oczyszczalni eko która w swoim zestawie ma wkomponowaną pracę pompy szlamowej, która to rozprowadzi medium gdzieś i w wiadomym celu. Tylko nie karz mi długo czekać bo ciekawość mnie rozpiera


Widzę ,że złości z kominków przenosisz na oczyszczalnie . Czyżby początki agonii ?

----------


## Beja

Kolego niktspecjalny: ale o co chodzi. Tak czytam w kółko twoje posty i nie rozumiem, o co właściwie pytasz. Jaka pompa szlamowa?? Gdzie i po co?? Biopreparaty? - przecież to nie one są pożywką mikroorganizmów! Pliiiz, jak już piszesz, to zrozumiale i ze znakami interpunkcyjnymi.


I co za Krzyżacy?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Kolego niktspecjalny: ale o co chodzi. Tak czytam w kółko twoje posty i nie rozumiem, o co właściwie pytasz. Jaka pompa szlamowa?? Gdzie i po co?? Biopreparaty? - przecież to nie one są pożywką mikroorganizmów! Pliiiz, jak już piszesz, to zrozumiale i ze znakami interpunkcyjnymi.
> 
> 
> I co za Krzyżacy?


Czytaj nawet w kwadrat..................................Masz oczyszczalnię?????

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Widzę ,że złości z kominków przenosisz na oczyszczalnie . Czyżby początki agonii ?


Tam gdzie będziesz będę ja.Zawsze dobrze posłuchać mądrego. :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## butynski

> Tam gdzie będziesz będę ja.Zawsze dobrze posłuchać mądrego.


Dziękuję za słowa uznania , polecam się  :smile:

----------


## frelka

*Niktspecjalny*, ja też nie rozumiem o co pytasz... 
Słowa o pompie szlamowej tu nie było. 
Pisane było o pompie napowietrzającej (ostatnio), albo o pompie do przepompowywania oczyszczonych ścieków - to też ze szlamem nie powinno mieć nic wspólnego.
W każdym razie w oczyszczalni Ekopolu tylko takie pompy zauważyłam.

----------


## Beja

> Czytaj nawet w kwadrat..................................Masz oczyszczalnię?????


Mam czy nie mam - nic ci do tego. 

Zadaj pytanie merytoryczne.

Żebyś zrozumiał:
http://pl.wiktionary.org/wiki/meritu...9zyk_polski.29

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *Niktspecjalny*, ja też nie rozumiem o co pytasz... 
> Słowa o pompie szlamowej tu nie było. 
> Pisane było o pompie napowietrzającej (ostatnio), albo o pompie do przepompowywania oczyszczonych ścieków - to też ze szlamem nie powinno mieć nic wspólnego.
> W każdym razie w oczyszczalni Ekopolu tylko takie pompy zauważyłam.


Zapytałem o pracę pompy szlamowej-ściekowej a nie pompy do napowietrzania ścieków,która dla mnie nie jest pompą a np dmuchawą.Jak pracuje taka pompa ściekowa też o to zapytałem nazywając ja szlamową.?Co robisz z "oczyszczonym medium" z takiej oczyszczalni.Będzie prościej. Tu jest linki.Powiedz jaki rodzaj oczyszczalni masz???
http://www.ekopol.pl/oczyszczalnie-biologiczne

Jedna rzecz mnie tylko zastanawia,że w takiej bezobsługowej oczyszczalni nikt nie używa biopreparatów.Pytałem o takie:
Biopreparaty BIO 7 wspomagają naturalne procesy biologicznego rozkładu zachodzące w osadnikach. Likwidują nieprzyjemną woń, niszczą bakterie chorobotwórcze (m.in. coli, salmonellę, czerwonkę), rozkładają tłuszcze, upłynniają osady stałe, udrażniają przewody kanalizacyjne. Wykazują wysoką odporność na detergenty oraz zmiany temperatury.Biopreparaty stosowane są w: przydomowych oczyszczalniach ścieków, separatorach tłuszczu, szambach, kuchni, łazience, studniach chłonnych, itp.
Za takie a nie inne *właściwości biopreparatów* odpowiadają określone kultury bakterii, drożdże, grzyby, enzymy, witaminy i inne składniki pokarmowe *usprawniające rozwój mikroorganizmów*.Wiecej o biopreparatach:  www.bio7.pl

Pogrubione to dla *Beja* 


> Biopreparaty? - przecież to nie one są pożywką (dla) mikroorganizmów!


 Tak na mnie nakrzyczał  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  i powinien wstawić jeszcze "dla" byłoby ciekawiej  :smile:  :smile:  .Na koniec. Taka oczyszczalnia była moim marzeniem ale marzenia to nie wszystko  :sad:  :sad:  :sad: 

http://oczyszczalnie-bezobslugowe.pl/

Nie mam rzeki  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  a i grunt też nie ciekawy margiel taki z trudnym przepustem.Tak wskazały przeprowadzone próby na posesji.Pozostała mi tylko ekologiczna -przydomowa z rozprowadzeniem drenażowym x4,bez dmuchawy,całej biologi itp.

----------


## Jastrząb

> http://oczyszczalnie-bezobslugowe.pl/
> 
> Nie mam rzeki  a i grunt też nie ciekawy margiel taki z trudnym przepustem.Tak wskazały przeprowadzone próby na posesji.Pozostała mi tylko ekologiczna -przydomowa z rozprowadzeniem drenażowym x4,bez dmuchawy,całej biologi itp.


A to dlaczego? Z oczyszczalni biologicznej oczyszczone scieki mozna tylko do rzeki a brak rzeki dyskawlifikuje taka oczyszczalnie? Przeciez z biologicznej wode tez mozna po dzialce rozprowadzic drenazem. Tak nawet lepiej, bo rozprowadzasz po dzialce nie "sklarowane gowno" tylko solidnie oczyszczona wode - na tyle oczyszczona ze z godnie z prawem mozna ja do rzeki odprowadzac.

marcin

----------


## Jastrząb

> Kolego niktspecjalny: ale o co chodzi. Tak czytam w kółko twoje posty i nie rozumiem, o co właściwie pytasz. Jaka pompa szlamowa?? Gdzie i po co?? Biopreparaty? - przecież to nie one są pożywką mikroorganizmów! Pliiiz, jak już piszesz, to zrozumiale i ze znakami interpunkcyjnymi.
> I co za Krzyżacy?


Daruj sobie. Mialem raz czy dwa doczynienia z tym uzytkownikiem. Gdzie sie nie pojawi tam chaos, wlasnie pisanie nie na temat i w sposob totalnie niezrozumialy, placzac tematy itd. Do tego nie dowiesz sie o co mu chodzi, bo zaraz zmieni temat i znowu bedzie pisal cos bez ladu i skladu. I zawsze ma racje i jego na wierzchu. Taki typ.

marcin

----------


## compi

Ja tez nie wiem o co chodzi z tą szlamówą, ale podpowiem że z biologicznej również raz na jakiś czas należy wybrać urobek. U jednych będzie to raz na rok u innych po trzech latach nie ma czego tam szukać.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A to dlaczego? Z oczyszczalni biologicznej oczyszczone scieki mozna tylko do rzeki a brak rzeki dyskawlifikuje taka oczyszczalnie? Przeciez z biologicznej wode tez mozna po dzialce rozprowadzic drenazem. Tak nawet lepiej, bo rozprowadzasz po dzialce nie "sklarowane gowno" tylko solidnie oczyszczona wode - na tyle oczyszczona ze z godnie z prawem mozna ja do rzeki odprowadzac.
> 
> marcin


Pokonałeś mnie swoim doświadczeniem.Powiedz mi mądry inaczej na koniec...... ile lat użytkujesz oczyszczalnie eko firmy EKOPOL??Ile.Jest bezobsługowa,masz dreny i rozprowadzasz wodę po działce???Co robisz z klarowanym gównem???Ulega totalnemu rozkładowi u ciebie???Jak sprawdzasz dla siebie czy ta woda  jest czysta biologicznie i może być oddana glebie???Czy znasz stan "sklarowanego gówna i jak go zmierzyłeś na zawartość tych rzeczy ,które są tam niepotrzebne???Zadałem ci konkretne pytania więc publicznie mi proszę odpowiedzieć. Przecież cię nie obraża tak jak ty mnie tylko potrzebuję fachowej porady od fachowca.Ot i wsio.Nie wszczynam chaosu  :sad:  :sad:  :sad: 

p.s. na razie compi  mówi coś z sensem o ewentualny wypróżnianiu tego co jest zawartością nazwę to "gęstszą ".U ciebie procesu te w/w oczyszczali nie występują???

----------


## compi

Na razie to ty odpowiedz po co plączesz temat pompy szlamowej z użytkowaniem oczyszczalni biologicznej? Gdzie ty chcesz jej szukać? W zamówionej szambiarce, która ma za zadanie oczyścić twój zbiornik, czy w w samej oczyszczalni, czego nigdy nikt, nawet ten specjalny, nie widział. Faktycznie próbujesz przenieść do tego wątku swój sposób dyskusji z działu Kominki. Tam masz chyba sporo sobie równych lub lepszych.

----------


## WOJSKI

Niktspecjalny montuj najzwyklejszą oczyszczalnię biologiczną, jest co prawda droższa od zwykłej "drenażówki" ale działa znacznie skuteczniej i jest odporna na wysoki poziom wód gruntowych czy też okresowe zalewanie działki. Jak masz problem z warunkami to napisz jaką masz glebę, jaki poziom wód gruntowych (najwyższ i najniższy) to wtedy Ci pomożemy. Odnoszę wrażenie że zaczynasz od dupy strony a nie od początku.

----------


## frelka

*Niktspecjalny* Pompy szlamowej nie mam i mieć nie będę.
W tej chwili przymierzam się do oczyszczalni - powstaje projekt i będziemy czekać na pozwolenie na budowę domu z oczyszczalnią.
A że starostwo jest, jakie jest, to właściwie muszę mieć już wybraną konkretną oczyszczalnię.
To tyle jeśli chodzi o moje doświadczenie.

Jeśli zaś chodzi o informacje przeczytane i usłyszane od znajomych użytkujących oczyszczalnie, to:
Każdy rodzaj oczyszczalni przydomowej, jaki do tej pory widziałam, ma osadnik wstępny (inaczej zwany gnilnym) - trzeba z niego co jakiś czas (zależny od producenta, ale i od użytkownika) usuwać osad - robi to szambiarka!
Oczyszczalnie tzw. biologiczne mają jeszcze osadnik wtórny, z którego też usuwamy osad - szambiarka! 
Tzw. "oczyszczalnie ekologiczne", czyli drenażowe, nie mają tego zbiornika, więc nie trzeba usuwać z niego dodatkowego osadu - pytanie co się z tymi substancjami dzieje...

To ostatnie przekonuje mnie do droższej w zakupie i użytkowaniu oczyszczalni biologicznej.

Pisałeś jeszcze, że z uwagi na nieciekawą ziemię, wchodzi u Ciebie w grę tylko ekologiczna drenażowa.
Możesz poprzeć to jakimiś argumentami?
W moim przekonaniu, przy trudnej wchłanialności, powinniśmy mieć większą kontrolę nad tym, co wpuszczamy do ziemi. W oczyszczalni drenażowej ostateczne oczyszczanie zachodzi w glebie, w biologiczne gleba jest już tylko miejscem rozprowadzenia oczyszczonych ścieków. Ale podkreślam, to tylko moje przekonanie.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Na razie to ty odpowiedz po co plączesz temat pompy szlamowej z użytkowaniem oczyszczalni biologicznej? Gdzie ty chcesz jej szukać? W zamówionej szambiarce, która ma za zadanie oczyścić twój zbiornik, czy w w samej oczyszczalni, czego nigdy nikt, nawet ten specjalny, nie widział. Faktycznie próbujesz przenieść do tego wątku swój sposób dyskusji z działu Kominki. Tam masz chyba sporo sobie równych lub lepszych.


Osadnik gnilny co ma miejsce w mojej przydomowej oczyszczali powinien być zawsze napełniony.http://www.jpr.lublin.pl/przydomowe03.html
Gdy go nawet oczyścimy z jakiegoś względu to i tak powinniśmy wypełnić go wodą.Dobra głupi pyta mądrego??????Pompa szlamowa-ściekowa-jakaś tam,ale nie dmuchawa(napowietrzanie) jakie np.....naaaa-przyyyykład u ciebie spełnia zadanie.Kuźwa to chcę tylko wiedzieć.Poniał???

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *Niktspecjalny* Pompy szlamowej nie mam i mieć nie będę.
> W tej chwili przymierzam się do oczyszczalni - powstaje projekt i będziemy czekać na pozwolenie na budowę domu z oczyszczalnią.
> A że starostwo jest, jakie jest, to właściwie muszę mieć już wybraną konkretną oczyszczalnię.
> To tyle jeśli chodzi o moje doświadczenie.
> 
> Jeśli zaś chodzi o informacje przeczytane i usłyszane od znajomych użytkujących oczyszczalnie, to:
> Każdy rodzaj oczyszczalni przydomowej, jaki do tej pory widziałam, ma osadnik wstępny (inaczej zwany gnilnym) - trzeba z niego co jakiś czas (zależny od producenta, ale i od użytkownika) usuwać osad - robi to szambiarka!
> Oczyszczalnie tzw. biologiczne mają jeszcze osadnik wtórny, z którego też usuwamy osad - szambiarka! 
> Tzw. "oczyszczalnie ekologiczne", czyli drenażowe, nie mają tego zbiornika, więc nie trzeba usuwać z niego dodatkowego osadu - pytanie co się z tymi substancjami dzieje...
> ...


Mimo złych osadów pod katem mojej skromnej osoby powiem ,że jestes wśród tych Panów wielka.Jestem twoim dłużnikiem.Jak będę miał problem to jeśli pozwolisz z pytaniami to już tylko na prv.Nie będę dawał Panomm satysfakcji do obrażania mnie choć powtarzam ,nie miałem zamiaru wprowadzać topiku w jakiś "chaos".Jets jedna osoba ,która bardzo cynicznie podchodzi do niektórych wypowiedzi ale ni tu i nie teraz by o tem rozprawiać.Mam już trzeci rok użytkowana przydomową oczyszczalnie firmy http://www.jpr.lublin.pl/przydomowe03.html

serdecznie pozdrawiam.NS.

----------


## WOJSKI

niktspecjalny:
1. napełnienie zbiornika zapobiega wypchnięciu go z ziemi
2. są dwie pompy pierwsza by bakterie tlenowe miały czym oddychać natomiast druga jest opcjonalna.
opcjonalność wynika z niekorzystnych warunków panujących na działce. prosty przykład kopiec filtracyjny, grawitacja działa niestety w dół, żeby oczyszczone ścieki popłynęły w górę potrzebna jest pompa (zwykła zanurzeniowa pompa najlepiej do wody brudnej)

----------


## compi

Przerobione ścieki w postaci oczyszczonej wody grawitacyjnie spływają do studni chłonnej. Żadnych pomp nie trzeba, chyba że studnie nie są wstanie przyjąć w określonym czasie określonej ilości tej wody, wtedy można ją usunąć za pomocą pompy, ale niekoniecznie szlamowej. Twoja jest drenażówką i niepotrzebnie mieszasz w temacie bilogicznych.

----------


## WOJSKI

> Przerobione ścieki w postaci oczyszczonej wody grawitacyjnie spływają do studni chłonnej. Żadnych pomp nie trzeba, chyba że studnie nie są wstanie przyjąć w określonym czasie określonej ilości tej wody, wtedy można ją usunąć za pomocą pompy, ale niekoniecznie szlamowej. Twoja jest drenażówką i niepotrzebnie mieszasz w temacie bilogicznych.


tu trochę nie tak, jeżeli studnia chłonna nie jest w stanie przyjąć ścieków to jest:
a. za mała
b. zbyt wysoki poziom wód gruntowych

w zależności od przyczyn należy zastosować odpowiednie działanie, i nie powinno to być wypompowywanie "ścieków" ze studni chłonnej

----------


## fenix2

> Zapytałem o pracę pompy szlamowej-ściekowej a nie pompy do napowietrzania ścieków,która dla mnie nie jest pompą a np dmuchawą.Jak pracuje taka pompa ściekowa też o to zapytałem nazywając ja szlamową.?Co robisz z "oczyszczonym medium" z takiej oczyszczalni.Będzie prościej.


*W tych oczyszczalniach nie ma żadnej pompy szlamowej. Około raz na rok (w zależności od użytkowania) musisz wezwać szambowóz i wypompować osad stały (czy jak się to zwie) z oczyszczalni.*

----------


## compi

> ........ i nie powinno to być wypompowywanie "ścieków" ze studni chłonnej


Ok, mogą być przepompowane, np do oddalonego o kilkadziesią metrów rowu?
 Tak być może będzie u mnie przy wysokim stanie wód gruntowych.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Zazwyczaj studnia chłonna utrzymuje stały poziom bo ciśnienie jest spore, ale robi to czasem zbyt powoli. *Czy dobrze zrozumiałem, że masz pompę, która pompuje ścieki z eko do studni?* U mnie odbywa sie to grawitacyjnie. Zawór zwrotny do super pomysł, nie pomyślałem o tym. Nasuwa mi się teraz następny, aby wykonac next studnię, ale już mniejszą, połączoną z tą pierwszą właśnie zaworem zwrotnym. Tutaj w razie godziny W załatwi to problem.





> Na razie to ty odpowiedz po co plączesz temat pompy szlamowej z użytkowaniem oczyszczalni biologicznej? Gdzie ty chcesz jej szukać?


Kuźwa  niedawno jej ty szukałeś.wrrrrrr  :sad:  :sad:  :sad: 

Tyle.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *W tych oczyszczalniach nie ma żadnej pompy szlamowej. Około raz na rok (w zależności od użytkowania) musisz wezwać szambowóz i wypompować osad stały (czy jak się to zwie) z oczyszczalni.*


   Matko córko czyli nie jest bezobsługowa???Tak.Ja w moje przydomowej oczyszczalni nie muszę robić nic tylko wlewać preparaty straty albo inne biopreparaty by porozpuszczać co nieco .Napisze tak.Nie do końca jestem przekonany w czyste biologicznie medium bezoobsługowo siedzące sobie w zbiorniku.Ot i wsio.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ok, mogą być przepompowane, np do oddalonego o kilkadziesią metrów rowu?
>  Tak być może będzie u mnie przy wysokim stanie wód gruntowych.


Gdzie ty kolego mieszkasz ,że chcesz wypompowywać ścieki do rowu....ech szkoda gadać.

----------


## compi

Weź ty chłopie klupnij się w łeb. Ale najpierw pokaż mi post w którym szukałem pompy szlamowej. Z oczyszczalni biologicznych masz wg producentów wodę zrzutową II klasy i zgodnie z prawem możesz ją odprowadzić do rowu, stawu etcetera. Poczytaj trochę bo te samouwielbienie swojej nieomylności wpędzi cię kiedyś w niezłe kłopoty.

----------


## fenix2

> Kuźwa  niedawno jej ty szukałeś.wrrrrrr 
> 
> Tyle.


 *compi* pytał o pompy do przepompowania wody oczyszczonej z oczyszczalni do studni chłonnej a nie pompy do "szlamu". Z tego co zrozumiałem.




> Matko córko czyli nie jest bezobsługowa???


Jeżeli wypompowanie szlamu raz na rok jest dal ciebie takim problemem to faktycznie nie będzie bezobsługowa z tego jednego powodu.




> Ja w moje przydomowej oczyszczalni nie  muszę robić nic tylko wlewać preparaty straty albo inne biopreparaty by  porozpuszczać co nieco .Napisze tak.Nie do końca jestem przekonany w  czyste biologicznie medium bezoobsługowo siedzące sobie w zbiorniku.Ot i  wsio.


Aha czyli Twoja też nie jest bezobsługowa bo musisz coś tam ciągle dolewać i o tym pamiętać.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Weź ty chłopie klupnij się w łeb. Ale najpierw pokaż mi post w którym szukałem pompy szlamowej. Z oczyszczalni biologicznych masz wg producentów wodę zrzutową II klasy i zgodnie z prawem możesz ją odprowadzić do rowu, stawu etcetera. Poczytaj trochę bo te samouwielbienie swojej nieomylności wpędzi cię kiedyś w niezłe kłopoty.


Więcej ogłady.Pominę ten łeb  :big grin:  :big grin: :Elicie to nie przystoi.Przecież już wyzęj w poście uściśliłem 


> Dobra głupi pyta mądrego??????Pompa szlamowa-ściekowa-jakaś tam,ale nie dmuchawa(napowietrzanie) jakie np.....naaaa-przyyyykład u ciebie spełnia zadanie


 To co ty mi odpisałeś.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *compi* pytał o pompy do przepompowania wody oczyszczonej z oczyszczalni do studni chłonnej a nie pompy do "szlamu". Z tego co zrozumiałem.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeżeli wypompowanie szlamu raz na rok jest dal ciebie takim problemem to faktycznie nie będzie bezobsługowa z tego jednego powodu.
> 
> 
> 
> Aha czyli Twoja też nie jest bezobsługowa bo musisz coś tam ciągle dolewać i o tym pamiętać.


Jeśli dla ciebie ścieki to to samo co woda do przepompowywania z oczyszczalni do studni przepraszam.Nie pisał o wodzie pisal o ściekach dlatego przechodzę z nim już gehennę.
Moja nie jest bezobsługowa.Nigdzie tak nie napisałem.

----------


## compi

Odnieś się lepiej do rzeczy które już ci tu podano jak na tacy. Czego jeszcze nie rozumiesz? A napisałem ci wyraźnie "Przerobione ścieki w postaci oczyszczonej wody grawitacyjnie spływają do studni chłonnej. Żadnych pomp nie trzeba, chyba że studnie nie są wstanie przyjąć w określonym czasie określonej ilości tej wody, wtedy można ją usunąć za pomocą pompy, ale niekoniecznie szlamowej. Twoja jest drenażówką i niepotrzebnie mieszasz w temacie bilogicznych." Więc jeszcze raz, czego w tym nie kumasz, lub co chesz aby ci wbardziej wyjaśnić.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Odnieś się lepiej do rzeczy które już ci tu podano jak na tacy. Czego jeszcze nie rozumiesz? A napisałem ci wyraźnie "Przerobione ścieki w postaci oczyszczonej wody grawitacyjnie spływają do studni chłonnej. Żadnych pomp nie trzeba, chyba że studnie nie są wstanie przyjąć w określonym czasie określonej ilości tej wody, wtedy można ją usunąć za pomocą pompy, ale niekoniecznie szlamowej. Twoja jest drenażówką i niepotrzebnie mieszasz w temacie bilogicznych." Więc jeszcze raz, czego w tym nie kumasz, lub co chesz aby ci wbardziej wyjaśnić.


 


> Czy dobrze zrozumiałem, że masz pompę, która pompuje ścieki z eko do studni?
> 
> *Przerobione ścieki w postaci oczyszczonej wody* grawitacyjnie spływają do studni chłonnej


Nie no już wszystko mi wytłumaczyłeś  :sad:  :sad:  ,że nie tu powinienem pytać w tym topiku.I gdybyś mi wytłumaczył to drugie i wszystko mi się wyjaśni. :big grin:   :wink:  ,bo w pierwszy rozumiem ,że ścieki a w drugim ???No i ile użytkujesz swoją oczyszczalnię,bo sie od nikogo nie mogę tego doprosić.Z góry dziękuje

----------


## compi

Pytałem się o powyższe w aspekcie wysokich wód gruntowych i Wojski ładnie wszystko wyjaśnił. W uproszczeniu ma wlot studni chłonnej wyżej niż wylot oczyszczalni i przepompowuje oczyszczone ścieki rurą z zaworem zwrotnym do tejże studni chłonnej. Tak to zrozumiałem i podejrzewam, że nie potrzebuje do tego szlamówy. Ja mam podobny kłopot, ale już w samej studni chłonnej, gdzie lustro oczyszczonej wody wraz z wodą gruntową potrafi niebezpiecznie zbliżyć się do poziomu rury wlotowej z oczyszczalni. Wtedy u mnie działa pompa z czujnikiem i nadmiar wyrzuca dalej. Docelowo wykonam być może drugą studnię chłonną, aby system działał również zimą. Mróz nie pozwoli na działanie takiej prowizorki jaką mam obecnie.

----------


## Beja

> Daruj sobie. Mialem raz czy dwa doczynienia z tym uzytkownikiem. Gdzie sie nie pojawi tam chaos, wlasnie pisanie nie na temat i w sposob totalnie niezrozumialy, placzac tematy itd. Do tego nie dowiesz sie o co mu chodzi, bo zaraz zmieni temat i znowu bedzie pisal cos bez ladu i skladu. I zawsze ma racje i jego na wierzchu. Taki typ.
> 
> marcin


Święta racja

----------


## fenix2

> Jeśli dla ciebie ścieki to to samo co woda do przepompowywania z oczyszczalni do studni przepraszam.Nie pisał o wodzie pisal o ściekach dlatego przechodzę z nim już gehennę.


Może błąd compi w nazewnictwie, do studni chłonnej odprowadza się wodę a nie ścieki, co tu jest do rozumienia! Koniec tematu. Jeżeli nie rozróżniasz tych dwóch rzeczy nie moj problem.





> Moja nie jest bezobsługowa.Nigdzie tak nie napisałem.


*| |
\/*




> Ja w moje przydomowej oczyszczalni nie muszę robić nic ....

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Może błąd compi w nazewnictwie, do studni chłonnej odprowadza się wodę a nie ścieki, co tu jest do rozumienia! Koniec tematu. Jeżeli nie rozróżniasz tych dwóch rzeczy nie moj problem.
> 
> *| |
> \/*


Spoko majonez wszystko rozumiem .Nie kapuje dlaczego żaden z Was nie chce powiedzieć ile ,jaką oczyszczalnie ma i jak ją eksploatuje.Firmę znam.To mnie dziwi. :sad:  :sad:  :sad:       Jeżeli za dodawanie do wc,wanien zlewów itp. biopreparatów uważasz za ciężka obsługę i piekielnie skomplikowana prace to ja też dziękuję za poświęcony czas.  :big grin:  ale może Beja,ty fenix2 ,compi ,WOJSKI, Jastrząb odpowiedzą na to moje ostatnie pytanie???  :big grin:  :big grin:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

A jeżeli ty za ciężką prace uważasz raz na rok zamówienie beczkowozu to również dziękuje i pozdrawiam. Zdrowia życzę przede wszystkim bo to najważniejsze. 

A ty powiedz po jakim czasie zapcha ci się ten "drenaż"?

----------


## compi

Ja swoja odpaliłem na 100% dwa miesiące temu. Są na forum użytkownicy ze stażem i doświadczeniami o wiele dłuższymi. Ale nawet oni nie odpowiedza na twoje pytanie z pierwszego twojego postu:"Jeśli ci to nie sprawi kłopotu wrzuć linka z tą instrukcja oczyszczalni eko która w swoim zestawie ma wkomponowaną pracę pompy szlamowej, która to rozprowadzi medium gdzieś i w wiadomym celu. Tylko nie karz mi długo czekać bo ciekawość mnie rozpiera" Przyznaj, że cos ci się pomieszało i była to próba zaczepki, a nie wniesienia czegoś pożytecznego do dyskusji. Słyszałem, że drenażówki na zachodzie mają być już zabronione, więc może stąd wynika twoja ciekawość w tym temacie.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A jeżeli ty za ciężką prace uważasz raz na rok zamówienie beczkowozu to również dziękuje i pozdrawiam. Zdrowia życzę przede wszystkim bo to najważniejsze. 
> 
> A ty powiedz po jakim czasie zapcha ci się ten "drenaż"?


Odpowiem pytaniem na pytanie bo wypada.Czym ma się zapchać?Wodą?Przecież tam nie idą ścieki z osadnika gnilnego. :sad:  :sad:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ja swoja odpaliłem na 100% dwa miesiące temu. Są na forum użytkownicy ze stażem i doświadczeniami o wiele dłuższymi. Ale nawet oni nie odpowiedza na twoje pytanie z pierwszego twojego postu:"Jeśli ci to nie sprawi kłopotu wrzuć linka z tą instrukcja oczyszczalni eko która w swoim zestawie ma wkomponowaną pracę pompy szlamowej, która to rozprowadzi medium gdzieś i w wiadomym celu. Tylko nie karz mi długo czekać bo ciekawość mnie rozpiera" Przyznaj, że cos ci się pomieszało i była to próba zaczepki, a nie wniesienia czegoś pożytecznego do dyskusji. Słyszałem, że drenażówki na zachodzie mają być już zabronione, więc może stąd wynika twoja ciekawość w tym temacie.


Czepiłeś się tej szlamówki jak rzep.Wyjaśniłem nazewnictwo i do czego mi było potrzebne.Skoro tak to.......... jest jeszcze taki zapis.




> Nawet o niej już nie myślę zbytnio, niedawno pierwszy raz opróżniałem 1 komorę tak jak zalecają i spodziewałem się więcej "*szlamu*" na dnie ale było może tego z 15cm. Oczyszczalnia praktycznie bezobsługowa, bakterie rzucam tylko na start.

----------


## compi

No to był twój temat przewodni przez dłuższy czas. I co wynika z tych 15cm osadu, biorąc pod uwagę, że zazwyczaj jest to okrągły zbiornik? Za dużo czy za mało wg ciebie?

----------


## niktspecjalny

Już nawet nie potrzeba cytować compi .To mi wystarczy wie już w razie czego czym wypompować szlam ze swojej oczyszczalni  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:   :smile: .Ma bardzo krotki staż w jej użytkowani więc nie będę polemizował.Bo i o czym.Po roku nabierze doświadczenia to mi wtedy dokopie. :big grin:  .Moja ekologiczna ma przeszło 3 lata i ma się dobrze.

pzdr.

----------


## compi

Ja ciebie dalej nie rozumieć, ale wszystko być w porządku za trzy lata i się pochwalić.

----------


## WOJSKI

> Ok, mogą być przepompowane, np do oddalonego o kilkadziesią metrów rowu?
>  Tak być może będzie u mnie przy wysokim stanie wód gruntowych.


Zrób tak żeby mieć bufor ponad poziom najwyższego stanu wody, dołóż pompę z zaworem zwrotnym. jak będziesz miał wysoko wodę, pompa spowoduje podniesienie słupa cieczy zawór nie pozwoli na cofnięcie się ścieków do oczyszczalni a w studni zadziałają prawa fizyki.
jak coś to daj znać na PW podam ci mój numer telefonu i powiem dokładnie co i jak

----------


## fenix2

> Odpowiem pytaniem na pytanie bo wypada.Czym ma się zapchać?Wodą?Przecież tam nie idą ścieki z osadnika gnilnego.


A gdzie idą ścieki z osadnika gnilnego w twojej oczyszczalni?

----------


## WOJSKI

> Odpowiem pytaniem na pytanie bo wypada.Czym ma się zapchać?Wodą?Przecież tam nie idą ścieki z osadnika gnilnego.


gwoli uściślenia, to co wypływa z oczyszczalni biologicznej nie można nazwać wodą ani też ściekami. Efektem pracy oczyszczalni są oczyszczone ścieki niegroźne dla środowiska i dlatego można je odprowadzić do gleby, rowu melioracyjnego rzeki etc. pomijam fakt uzyskania wszelakich pozwoleń co gmina to obyczaj i inna interpretacja przepisów. 
a teraz odnośnie drenażu, w oczyszczalni biologicznej drenaż spełnia rolę urządzenia do pozbycia się oczyszczonych ścieków, zamiast drenażu można zastosować studnię chłonną, rów melioracyjny, staw, rzeka. Ani w drenażu ani w studni chłonnej nie zachodzą już dalsze procesy mające oczyścić/doczyścić ścieki.
Natomiast u ciebie w drenażu zachodzą dalsze procesy mające na celu doczyszczenie ścieków.
O tym możesz sobie poczytać TUUUUTAJ lub w materiałach które otrzymałeś od sprzedawcy/instalatora.
O terminie uruchomienia mojej oczyszczalni oraz modelu pisałem już nie raz więc nie będę powielał wpisów.

co do stwierdzenia "bezobsługowy" to wiele jest rzeczy określanych mianem "bezobsługowy" i pytanie jaka jest częstotliwość zaglądania do jakiegokolwiek akumulatora bezobsługowego, odpowiedź no do akumulatora nie trzeba zaglądać ale benzynę trzeba do baku wlać, pasek wymienić, olej też od czasu do czasu wymienić. a teraz porównanie szamba i oczyszczalni biologicznej:
eeeee nie będę porównywał każdy wie i niech sobie porówna.

wszystkie moje posty raczej przeznaczone dla nowych czytaczy tego topika, jeżeli oczywiście wylane tu szambo nie zniechęci ich do czytania.
Ja już zniesmaczony jestem dlatego koniec, przestaję tu pisać. szkoda mojego czasu dla awanturników, a pisanie postów dla rankingu....
pozdrawiam

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A gdzie idą ścieki z osadnika gnilnego w twojej oczyszczalni?


"Oczyszczanie ścieków bytowo-gospodarczych w przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków zachodzi w dwóch następujących po sobie etapach:
-podczyszczanie
-doczyszczanie
*W osadniku gnilnym ścieki zostają wstępnie oczyszczone*. Cząstki unoszące się w ściekach opadają na dno i tworzą osad. Osad ten ulega powolnemu procesowi fermentacji, w czasie, której cząstki zanieczyszczeń są rozkładane na substancje rozpuszczalne w wodzie oraz nierozpuszczalne substancje mineralne, które odkładają się na dnie osadnika. Na powierzchni ścieków w osadniku gnilnym tworzy się, tzw. kożuch (utworzony z zanieczyszczeń lżejszych od wody - najczęściej tłuszczów), czyli piana przy procesie fermentacji (w warunkach beztlenowych) różnych substancji zawartych w ściekach. Aby proces ten był skuteczny musi trwać co najmniej 3 dni - stąd wymaganie właściwej pojemności zbiornika w zależności od ilości podczyszczonych ścieków. Dobrze zaprojektowany i wykonany osadnik gnilny usuwa zawiesinę w około 60 - 75 %, BZT-5 w około 40-70 %. Ogólnie można przyjąć, iż ścieki na wylocie z osadnika są podczyszczone w około 65 %.
Ścieki podczyszczone przepływają przez filtr do dalszego oczyszczania biologicznego. Gazy fermentacyjne wydostają się przez otwór dekompresyjny. Wewnętrzny filtr FAMILY ma za zadanie poprzez zatrzymywanie zawiesin, ochronę dalszej części instalacji przed zamuleniem.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ja ciebie dalej nie rozumieć, ale wszystko być w porządku za trzy lata i się pochwalić.


Bo ty kolego mało roziumieć bo mało praktyka mieć :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  .Zroziumieć jak nabyć wiedza na temacik  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  a z rad kolegi wojski korzystaj bardzo ostrożnie.Co u nie go to nie u ciebie.Ja pomyliłem topiki a on biologię z ekologią. 




> ........akumulatora bezobsługowego, odpowiedź no do akumulatora nie trzeba zaglądać ale benzynę trzeba do baku wlać, pasek wymienić, olej też od czasu do czasu wymienić. a teraz porównanie szamba i oczyszczalni biologicznej:
> eeeee nie będę porównywał każdy wie i niech sobie porówna.


 nie zrozumiale pisze bo nie o takie porównanie chodzi w tym topiku jesli już.Na dodatek powiela coś co już miało miejsce .Mój post #125 jest tego dowodem.Ja użytkuje przydomową oczyszczalnie już ponad 3 lata o czym wojski zapomniał w tym swoim zniesmaczeniu.

"W niektórych oczyszczalniach musi być wykorzystywane natlenianie aby utrzymać przy życiu kultury bakterii a odbywa się to poprzez pompę elektryczną powodując znaczny wzrost kosztów za energię - w oczyszczalni naszej konstrukcji używanie takich urządzeń nie jest wymagane. Nie bez znaczenia jest też fakt że *eksploatacja przydomowej-ekologicznej oczyszczalni ścieków* nie stwarza konieczności ciągłej kontroli poziomu ścieków oraz troski o *organizację wywozu taborem asenizacyjnym*.
Powyższe obliczenia i uwagi na pewno zwrócą uwagę Państwa odnośnie sensu i celowości stosowania przydomowych oczyszczalni ścieków. Należy więc z większą uwagą zapoznać się z ofertą cenową na przydomowe ekologiczne oczyszczalnie ścieków.

----------


## fenix2

> "Dobrze zaprojektowany i wykonany osadnik gnilny usuwa zawiesinę w około *60 - 75 %, BZT-5 w około 40-70 %*. Ogólnie można przyjąć, iż ścieki na wylocie z osadnika są podczyszczone w około 65 %.
> Ścieki podczyszczone przepływają przez filtr do dalszego oczyszczania biologicznego. Gazy fermentacyjne wydostają się przez otwór dekompresyjny. Wewnętrzny filtr FAMILY ma za zadanie poprzez zatrzymywanie zawiesin, ochronę dalszej części instalacji przed zamuleniem.


Czyli musisz jeszcze czyścic ten wspaniały filtr.

----------


## WOJSKI

> ......a z rad kolegi wojski korzystaj bardzo ostrożnie.Co u nie go to nie u ciebie.Ja pomyliłem topiki a on biologię z ekologią. 
> 
>  nie zrozumiale pisze bo nie o takie porównanie chodzi w tym topiku jesli już.Na dodatek powiela coś co już miało miejsce .Mój post #125 jest tego dowodem.Ja użytkuje przydomową oczyszczalnie już ponad 3 lata o czym wojski zapomniał w tym swoim zniesmaczeniu.


nie kolego, nie mylę biologii z ekologią a raczej oczyszczalni biologicznej z "drenażową", nazywając rzeczy po imieniu. Z których rad kolega Compi, który zresztą ma oczyszczalnię biologiczną, ma nie korzystać wymień mu bo skorzysta i będzie klops.
Twój post #125 jest dowodem na to by mieć pełną oczyszczalnię, z czym się oczywiście zgadzam, prawa fizyki są nieubłagane.




> Ja użytkuje przydomową oczyszczalnie już ponad 3 lata o czym wojski zapomniał w tym swoim zniesmaczeniu.


chylę czoło o OLIMPIE FORUM, pełen szacun normalnie. Ja ze swoim rocznym użytkowaniem (wliczając od daty zakopania 2 lata) normalnie się nie znam
Pamiętam, i będę pamiętał, może w tym zniesmaczeniu zapomniałem, ale na szczęście czuwasz nad nami maluczkimi i nam przypominasz.  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Czyli musisz jeszcze czyścic ten wspaniały filtr.


Widzę ,że coś chcesz osiągnąć.Gdzie napisano ,że trzeba go czyścić???Wskaż to miejsce???

----------


## niktspecjalny

> nie kolego, nie mylę biologii z ekologią a raczej oczyszczalni biologicznej z "drenażową", nazywając rzeczy po imieniu. Z których rad kolega Compi, który zresztą ma oczyszczalnię biologiczną, ma nie korzystać wymień mu bo skorzysta i będzie klops.
> Twój post #125 jest dowodem na to by mieć pełną oczyszczalnię, z czym się oczywiście zgadzam, prawa fizyki są nieubłagane.
> 
> 
> chylę czoło o OLIMPIE FORUM, pełen szacun normalnie. Ja ze swoim rocznym użytkowaniem (wliczając od daty zakopania 2 lata) normalnie się nie znam
> Pamiętam, i będę pamiętał, może w tym zniesmaczeniu zapomniałem, ale na szczęście czuwasz nad nami maluczkimi i nam przypominasz.


Ja nadal staram się być miły a ty z lekuchna zniesmaczony wulgaryzujesz.Niepotrzebnie się irytujesz  :big grin: .FM to przecież kopalnia wiedzy, wymiana poglądów na stawiane problemy.Post #125 powielony przez ciebie jest dowodem ,że nie czytamy się ze zrozumieniem.Jest w nim link do strony do której w późniejszym poście mnie odwołałeś.Jeśli chodzi o "szacuny" :big grin:  :big grin:  :wink:  .Jestem pełen uznania dla tych którzy przeszli przez ten etap by mieć u siebie oczyszczalnie biologiczną 1-2-3 etapową.Mnie ta sztuka się nie udała po pierwsze z trudnym terenem a po drugie z trudnym sąsiadem , którego tu nie wspominałem. 



> a z rad kolegi wojski korzystaj bardzo ostrożnie


 widzisz i to jest typowe wprowadzanie w błąd.Nigdzie nie piszę ,żeby nie korzystał piszę ,żeby oczywiście korzystał ale ostrożnie. :smile:  :smile:  :big grin:  .Wkurza mnie czasami jak rad udziela mi osoba która dane urządzonko ma bardzo krotko, a mierzi już ta która nie ma go w ogóle,a najbardziej ta co nawet nie ma wybudowanego domu.

pozwolisz ,że cie przeproszę jak byłem niemiły i nadal będę czytał twoje bardzo rzeczowo tłumaczone problemy.Pozdrawiam NS.

----------


## Jastrząb

Witaj,

Bardzo mnie ciekawi to Twoje 3-letnie mega doswiadczenie. Chcialbym z niego skorzystac, zebys nam malutkim cos podpowiedzial, doradzil. Wszak my Ci do piet z naszym doswaidczeniem nie dorastami. Jedno pytanie.

W poscie nr. 133 napisales.



> "
> Tak.Ja w moje przydomowej oczyszczalni nie muszę robić nic tylko wlewać preparaty straty albo inne biopreparaty by porozpuszczać co nieco"


A teraz piszesz, ze:



> osadniku gnilnym ścieki zostają wstępnie oczyszczone. Cząstki unoszące się w ściekach opadają na dno i tworzą osad. Osad ten ulega powolnemu procesowi fermentacji, w czasie, której cząstki zanieczyszczeń są rozkładane na substancje rozpuszczalne w wodzie oraz *nierozpuszczalne substancje mineralne, które odkładają się na dnie osadnika*.


To jak to w koncu jest, Piszesz raz ze nic nie musisz robic, a potem piszesz ze na dnie zbiornika odkladaja sie nierozpuszczalne czastki. Skoro sie odkladaja i sa nierozpuiszczalne, to czasem je trzeba chyba jednak stamtad wyciagnac??

A i jeszcze jedno. Sprawdzasz "tak dla siebie", czy scieki wychodzace z osadnika maja BZT-5 faktycznie zredukowane w 40-70%, czy slepo wierzysz w folder producenta. Ja nie ma 3-letniego doswiadczenia w temacie, wiec nie moge slepo wierzyc w zapewnienia producenta i chcialbym sie dowiedziec jak guru (co widac po Twoi postach) w temacie oczyszczania sciekow sprawdza u siebie stopien oczyszczenia.

marcin

----------


## Jastrząb

> Jestem pełen uznania dla tych którzy przeszli przez ten etap by mieć u siebie oczyszczalnie biologiczną 1-2-3 etapową.Mnie ta sztuka się nie udała po pierwsze z trudnym terenem a po drugie z trudnym sąsiadem , którego tu nie wspominałem.


Wez napisz, na czym ta trudnosc ma polegac.
Przeciez oczyszczonych sciekow z oczyszczalnie 1-stopniowej i 2-stopniowej wychodzi tyle samo. Wiec rozprowadzenie ich na dzialce w obu przypadkach jest tak samo problematyczne. Jedyna roznica jest taka, ze stopien oczyszczenia jest wiekszy w przypadku 2-stopniowej, wiec do gleby oddajesz bardziej czysta wode. Oczywiscie koszt zakupu jak i eksploatacja bilogicznej jest wiekszy. Cos za cos. 
Ale nadal nie rozumiem, co to ma do trudnego terenu. Wez mnie durnego oswiec.

marcin

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Daruj sobie. Mialem raz czy dwa doczynienia z tym uzytkownikiem. Gdzie sie nie pojawi tam chaos, wlasnie pisanie nie na temat i w sposob totalnie niezrozumialy, placzac tematy itd. Do tego nie dowiesz sie o co mu chodzi, bo zaraz zmieni temat i znowu bedzie pisal cos bez ladu i skladu. I zawsze ma racje i jego na wierzchu. Taki typ.
> 
> marcin


Po tym wpisie mam ci odpowiadać???Ty byś wszedł w polemikę??? :sad:  :sad:  Wybacz ja sobie to odpuszczę.Na polemikę trzeba sobie zasłużyć.Wiem to z autopsji. :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## Jastrząb

> Po tym wpisie mam ci odpowiadać???Ty byś wszedł w polemikę??? Wybacz ja sobie to odpuszczę.Na polemikę trzeba sobie zasłużyć.Wiem to z autopsji.


*Ja nie chce polemizowac*
Ja bym bardzo chcial, zebys korzystajac ze swojego doswiadczenia, odpowiedzial na 2 konkretne pytania (czym mi i innym pomogl), a jednoczesnie udowodnil *mi*, ze sie mylilem co do Twojej osoby w kwestii wprowadzania chaosu.
2 konkretne pytania. 2 konkretne odpowiedzi. Zadnej polemiki z mojej strony.

marcin

----------


## niktspecjalny

Zrobiłeś mi nieprzyjemne wejście w postawione w topiku zagadnienia.Trzeba było pomyśleć o tym wcześniej.Na koniec żeby nie robić chaosu.

W mojej przydomowej procesy trwają nadal.Jak to w oczyszczalniach :big grin: .Stosuję i będę stosował biopreparaty-bioaktywatory by wychodząc w przyszłość dzięki nim  skuteczność fermentacji była na dobrym poziomie.Wierzę ,że przyspieszą one procesy rozkładu mojego medium i w znacznym stopniu poprawią jakość moich ścieków co w znaczącym stopniu doprowadzi do powstawania mniejszej ilości osadu,którego nie chcę co np.kilka lat wywozić.Jak na razie wszystko jest ok.Martwi mnie trochę sytuacja z drenażem ,gdzie ścieki moje muszą ulec w nim, tlenowemu rozkładowi.Zawsze mogę to sprawdzić.Tak jak ścieki w osadniku itp.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Zrobiłeś mi nieprzyjemne wejście w postawione w topiku zagadnienia.Trzeba było pomyśleć o tym wcześniej.Na koniec żeby nie robić chaosu.


Dluzny nie pozostales.




> W mojej przydomowej procesy trwają nadal.Jak to w oczyszczalniach.Stosuję i będę stosował biopreparaty-bioaktywatory by wychodząc w przyszłość dzięki nim  skuteczność fermentacji była na dobrym poziomie.*Wierzę* ,że przyspieszą one procesy rozkładu mojego medium i w znacznym stopniu poprawią jakość moich ścieków co w znaczącym stopniu doprowadzi do powstawania *mniejszej ilości osadu,którego nie chcę co np.kilka lat wywozić*.Jak na razie wszystko jest ok.Martwi mnie trochę sytuacja z drenażem ,gdzie ścieki moje muszą ulec w nim, tlenowemu rozkładowi.Zawsze mogę to sprawdzić.Tak jak ścieki w osadniku itp.


OK, dzieki za odpowiedz. Wszystko jasne.

marcin

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Dluzny nie pozostales.
> 
> OK, dzieki za odpowiedz. Wszystko jasne.
> 
> marcin


Nawet gdyby była to drwina z twojej strony,to i tak jakiś konsensus osiągnęliśmy. :smile:  

Na dworze świeci słoneczko,delikatnie wieje chłodem,podniosłem filtr do góry by zobaczyć co się tam z nim dziej ............fenix2 kamienie są ciemno brązowe i nic na nich nie zalega. :big grin:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## Jastrząb

> Nawet gdyby była to drwina z twojej strony,to i tak jakiś konsensus osiągnęliśmy.


Nie wiem czemu upierasz sie ze trzeba w takim przypadku "polemizowac" czy osiagac konsensus. Obie te rzeczy zakladaja brak zgodnosci w jakims temacie, czyli, hmm, kłotnie, starcie.
A raz jeszcze przypomne - ja zadalem pytanie i dostalem odpowiedz.
To tak jakbym sie Ciebie zapytal jak sie nazywasz, Ty odpowiedzial a ja zaczal z tym polemizowac.

Napisz jesli jeszcze mozesz czemu uwazasz, ze Twoje warunki gruntowe (tudziez wredny sasiad) wykluczaja badz utrudniaja montaz oczyszczalni biologicznej i zostala Ci tylko oczyszczalnia drenazowa.

marcin

----------


## niktspecjalny

Konsensus,polemika....... nie wyobrażam sobie by FM funkcjonowało bez folkloru :big grin:  Piotr ekstra wypowiedź.

bez " *Głupich żartów ,docinków,
przechwałek i tym podobnych ? Mogłoby . Na sto procent ! Ale ja bym tu nie
zaglądał , bo to byłaby nuda . Taka jak na innych forach*"

Ja też.........jeśli chcesz to zrozumiesz .ja zrozumiałem i jest mi z tym dobrze.Ty nadal błądzisz :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## Jastrząb

> Konsensus,polemika....... nie wyobrażam sobie by FM funkcjonowało bez folkloru Piotr ekstra wypowiedź.
> 
> bez " *Głupich żartów ,docinków,
> przechwałek i tym podobnych ? Mogłoby . Na sto procent ! Ale ja bym tu nie
> zaglądał , bo to byłaby nuda . Taka jak na innych forach*"
> 
> Ja też.........jeśli chcesz to zrozumiesz .ja zrozumiałem i jest mi z tym dobrze.Ty nadal błądzisz


Zaraz, zaraz. Moze ja nadinterpetuje Twoja wypowiedz. Ale czy Ty przypadkiem nie mowisz, ze Tobie bardziej chodzi o "zadyme" niz o wymiane informacji, pomaganie innym i nauczenie sie samemu czegos? I Ty sie obruszasz jak ja Ci zarzucam wprowadzanie chaosu do dyskusji?

macin

----------


## niktspecjalny

No nareszcie.Cytować już chyba cie nie muszę.Nie rozmawiasz ze mną lata.Wchodzę na watek a ty mi doła.............wybacz stary ale cie poniosło.Tłumaczę ,że mam takie a takie rozwiązania a ty ...........


> .Mialem *raz czy dwa* doczynienia z tym uzytkownikiem. Gdzie sie nie pojawi tam chaos,


 wybacz ale też cie nosi.Teraz odpowiadam ci co mam w domu a ty mi ............


> Ale czy Ty przypadkiem nie mowisz, ze Tobie bardziej chodzi o "zadyme" niz o wymiane informacji,


Popatrz na to z drugiej strony.....już mnie "zniesmaczyłeś" EOT

----------


## compi

Na koniec dodam, że chyba mamy z Wojskim taką samą i tego samego producenta oczyszczalnię biologiczną, a nie drenażową. Nie wiem więc, w którym momencie nie miałbym korzystać z jego rad? Na 100% porady i informacje o drenażowej nie będą mi pomocne. Niktspecjalny nic specjalnego na temat użytkowania bilogicznych urządzeń nie napisał. Wprowadził zamieszanie i w sumie nie wiem co osiągnął? Chciał wykazać wyższość jednego systemu nad drugim? Mi z obliczeń i ostrzeżeń o drenażówce wyszło, że nie będzie drożej od zwykłego szamba, pomimo opłat za energię zużytą podczas pracy pompy.

----------


## Jastrząb

> już mnie "zniesmaczyłeś" EOT


No przykro mi bardzo. 
Dodam tylko ze ciagle nie odpowiedziales mi na proste pytanie w temacie (nie chcesz, nie umiesz), tylko ciagniesz ten swoj "folkor" i udawadniasz kto tu kogo bardziej obrazil. Jak tes sie moge czuc zniesmaczony za "mądrego inaczej" ale to zlewam.

Niczego o oczyszczalniach sie od Ciebie nie dowiedzialem, mimo prosb.
Zdania o Twoich wypowiedziach i dzialanosci na FM nie zmienilem, a jako ze mnie nie rajcuje folkor w Twoim wydaniu, proponuje rozejsc sie w pokoju.

marcin

----------


## R&K

witam

przeczytałem ten watek i w zasadzie nic więcej niz to co wiedziałem wcześniej nie wiem !
nie wiem czym realnie się kierować przy wyborze oczyszczalni .... po za tym by była tania w zakupie , ewentualnie możliwa do samodzielnego montażu i tania w eksplaatacji 
nie mam dużych oczekiwań i wymogów, nie mam studni , działkę mam ze sporym spadkiem terenu, wzdłuż działki jest rowek w którym spływa woda z mojej działki i terenów wyżej położonych do rowu melioracyjnego/ przydrożnego  

będę wdzięczny za jakąś podpowiedz, rady w tym zakresie

Pozdrawiam
Konrad

----------


## fenix2

> Widzę ,że coś chcesz osiągnąć.Gdzie napisano ,że trzeba go czyścić???Wskaż to miejsce???


Nie napisałeś, ale widzę że wybiórczo cytujesz jakąś instrukcje obsługi. 
Rozmawiajmy poważnie. Ten filtr skoro tam jest to do czegoś ma służyć. Czyli filtrować! 
A skoro filtruje to powoduje że osadzają się na nim te cząstki stałe. A skoro się osiadają to trzeba ten filtr czyścić albo wymieniać.
Więc nie próbuj tu robić z ludzi idiotów.
Tak chce osiągnąć coś. Czyli prawdę o tej oczyszczalni. Bo piszesz, że nic poza dodawaniem preparatów nie musisz robić. A widać że nie jest to prawdą. 

tu link do instrukcji oczyszczalni: http://www.fww.org.pl/polski/dokumenty/pos/pkon.pdf 

"Filtr doczyszczający – dobre wykonanie i systematyczne płukanie filtra zapewni, że do dalszego 
oczyszczania nie przedostaną się cząstki stałe ścieków. 
Elementy, których wyżej wspominamy stanowią o jakości projektu i firmy wykonawczej 
realizującej dla nas przydomową oczyszczalnię. Warto więc zainteresować się nimi już na etapie 
przygotowania dokumentacji. "


"W OSADNIKU ŚCIEKI ZOSTAJĄ WSTĘPNIE OCZYSZCZONE. CZĄSTKI UNOSZĄCE
SIĘ W ŚCIEKACH OPADAJĄ NA DNO I TWORZĄ OSAD. OSAD TEN ULEGA 
POWOLNEMU PROCESOWI FERMENTACJI, W CZASIE KTÓREJ CZĄSTKI 
ZANIECZYSZCZEŃ SĄ ROZKŁADANE NA SUBSTANCJE ROZPUSZCZALNE W 
WODZIE ORAZ *NIEROZPUSZCZALNE SUBSTANCJE MINERALNE, KTÓRE 
ODKŁADAJĄ SIĘ NA DNIE OSADNIKA.* "

----------


## WOJSKI

> witam
> 
> przeczytałem ten watek i w zasadzie nic więcej niz to co wiedziałem wcześniej nie wiem !
> nie wiem czym realnie się kierować przy wyborze oczyszczalni .... po za tym by była tania w zakupie , ewentualnie możliwa do samodzielnego montażu i tania w eksplaatacji 
> nie mam dużych oczekiwań i wymogów, nie mam studni , działkę mam ze sporym spadkiem terenu, wzdłuż działki jest rowek w którym spływa woda z mojej działki i terenów wyżej położonych do rowu melioracyjnego/ przydrożnego  
> 
> będę wdzięczny za jakąś podpowiedz, rady w tym zakresie
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Konrad


Wcale ci się nie dziwię, poczytaj w innych wątkach gdzie piszę ja lub beja.
generalne polecam ci biologiczną

----------


## WOJSKI

nikt specjalny pozwolę sobie zacytować:



> Matko córko czyli nie jest bezobsługowa???Tak.Ja w moje przydomowej oczyszczalni nie muszę robić nic tylko wlewać preparaty straty albo inne biopreparaty by porozpuszczać co nieco .Napisze tak.Nie do końca jestem przekonany w czyste biologicznie medium bezoobsługowo siedzące sobie w zbiorniku.Ot i wsio.


Twierdzisz, że twoja oczyszczalnia jest bezobsługowa. Twierdzisz, że nie musisz nic przy niej robić a tymczasem trzeba do niej biopreparaty sypać, opróżniać "gęste". Hołubisz się 3 letnim doświadczeniem w używaniu oczyszczalni a nawet nie znasz instrukcji obsługi i zaleceń co do swojej.




> Widzę ,że coś chcesz osiągnąć.Gdzie napisano ,że trzeba go czyścić???Wskaż to miejsce???


już raz polecałem ci lekturę instrukcji obsługi *własnej* podkreślam Twojej oczyszczalni, dla ułatwienia skieruję cię na  STRONĘ PRODUCENTA

jest tam wiele o bezobsługowości Twojej oczyszczalni, o której raczyłeś wspominać. W szczególności polecam "wytłuszczenie" dotyczące wskaźnika zamulenia, który powinieneś już czyścić przynajmniej 6 razy.

Do tej pory byłem lekko zdegustowany, natomiast teraz jestem zażenowany, bo twoja bytność w tym topiku wprowadza tylko zamęt i nerwową atmosferę oraz utwierdza mnie w przekonaniu że idziesz niestety na ilość nie na jakość. Podobnie jak koledzy butyński czy jastrząb widziałem cię na forum kominkowym, bez komentarza.
Kolega dom pasywny zamiast poczytać o oczyszczalniach to wpadł w szambo które tu wylałeś, a nie przepraszam w twoje ścieki oczyszczone do 65% czy tam iluś procent.
Przestań się przechwalać, dokształć się a jak nie wiesz to grzecznie pytaj. To żadna ujma na honorze a poza tym kto pyta nie błądzi.
Jak kogoś uraziłem to niechcący, dopiero z pracy wróciłem, browar wypiłem więc okoliczność łagodząca jest.
Kurde miałem nie pisać tu, łamię zasady.  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

W odróżnieniu od ciebie jestem w stałym kontakcie z serwisem, który to sukcesywnie przyjeżdża do mnie.To serwis przywozi mi biopreparaty i to serwis je dawkuje w domu.Jeśli upływa czas dzwonią do mnie i mówią ile preparatu mam wlać.Przecież to żadna praca. To serwis drogi znawco  :big grin:  sprawdza drożność drenaży stan zabrudzenia filtra itp.W każdej chwili dzwonie do nich i melduje w czym problem.Przecież oczyszczalnia jest moja czy sam nie mogę dokonywać jej oględzin?Pewnie ,że mogę wtedy wszelkie badania robię sam a potem ewentualnie kontaktuje się z serwisem.Po twojemu winien jestem pewien wpis.Jak kończy ci się przegląd w samochodzie dokonujesz go sobie sam.Przykład jakim się posiłkowałeś by mi coś udowadniać.Do serwisu należy także rutynowe badanie ścieków których jestem producentem :big grin: .Gdy stwierdzę ,że serwis ma minie w głębokim poważaniu dam ci znać. Jeśli chodzi o pytania kierowane do ciebie(proponujesz pytać itp) i nie tylko do ciebie.Po twojemu powiem ,że "żenada".Przecież kuźwa pytałem i skoro stwierdziłeś ,że się mylę trzeba było mnie wyprowadzić na prostą.Już podawałem przykład pewnej osoby ,ktory jest bardzo trafny.Powtórze ci jeszcze raz.



> bez " Głupich żartów ,docinków,
> przechwałek i tym podobnych ? Mogłoby . Na sto procent ! Ale ja bym tu nie
> zaglądał , bo to byłaby nuda . Taka jak na innych forach"


Zakumkałeś???Totalna nuda.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Zakumkałeś???Totalna nuda.


Ludzie. Dajcie sobie spokoj. 
Ten czlowiek kazdym swoim postem udawadania, ze z nim nie mozna normalnie porozmawiac, czy wymienic sie wiedza, doswiadczeniem, (nawet jesli jakies posiada) itp. Raptem okazuje sie ze jego mega 3-letnie doswiadczenie z oczyszczalnia, sprowadza sie do wpuszczenia serwisu na teren posesji. Smiechu warte. Po paru stronach naszych "protestow" sie okazalo. To tak jakbym przez 2 dni utrzymywal ze moje auto nie wymaga tankowania, nigdy, wogole, a jezdzi. A potem sie przyznal, ze zawsze zona tankuje  :Smile: ) i Was wszystkich wysmial z powodu Waszej naiwnosci. Toz to jakas dziecinada.

Ten troll, nie ukrywa nawet ze chodzi mu glownie o robienie zadymy, "folkloru" i przepychanek z uzytkownikami. Poziom jego odpowiedzi siega, no, moze 3 klasy podstawowki. Jemu mozna bialo na czarnym wytknac blad w tym co pisze, a i tak Was "zjedzie", wysmieje, lub po prostu zignoruje na dzien, dwa, zeby znowu zaczac mieszac gdzie indziej.


marcin

----------


## photos

Ja bym tu poprosił moda aby ten temat oczyścił z ostatnich kilku stron

----------


## WOJSKI

> Ludzie. Dajcie sobie spokoj. 
> Ten czlowiek kazdym swoim postem udawadania, ze z nim nie mozna normalnie porozmawiac, czy wymienic sie wiedza, doswiadczeniem, (nawet jesli jakies posiada) itp. Raptem okazuje sie ze jego mega 3-letnie doswiadczenie z oczyszczalnia, sprowadza sie do wpuszczenia serwisu na teren posesji. Smiechu warte. Po paru stronach naszych "protestow" sie okazalo. To tak jakbym przez 2 dni utrzymywal ze moje auto nie wymaga tankowania, nigdy, wogole, a jezdzi. A potem sie przyznal, ze zawsze zona tankuje ) i Was wszystkich wysmial z powodu Waszej naiwnosci. Toz to jakas dziecinada.
> 
> Ten troll, nie ukrywa nawet ze chodzi mu glownie o robienie zadymy, "folkloru" i przepychanek z uzytkownikami. Poziom jego odpowiedzi siega, no, moze 3 klasy podstawowki. Jemu mozna bialo na czarnym wytknac blad w tym co pisze, a i tak Was "zjedzie", wysmieje, lub po prostu zignoruje na dzien, dwa, zeby znowu zaczac mieszac gdzie indziej.
> 
> 
> marcin


ostatnio nie byłem na kominkach ale pewnie go forest, eniu i reszta spółki pogoniła to sobie znalazł nowe miejsce do trolenia.
Na początku myślałem że gość się chce dokształcić, ale teraz wiem że szukał zadymy. 3-letnie doświadczenie w dzwonieniu do serwisu, ma się czym chłopina pochwalić.

----------


## WOJSKI

> Ja bym tu poprosił moda aby ten temat oczyścił z ostatnich kilku stron


Ja dołączam się do prośby o wyczyszczenie lub nawet skasowanie topika. nie ma co straszyć przyszłych posiadaczy oczyszczalni biologicznych  :big grin:

----------


## compi

Dochodzę też do tego wniosku. I jakoś się cieszę, że nie będę musiał serwisantów witać regularnie u mnie w domu.

----------


## WOJSKI

> Dochodzę też do tego wniosku. I jakoś się cieszę, że nie będę musiał serwisantów witać regularnie u mnie w domu.


Czyli mamy oczyszczalnię bezserwisową  :big grin:  , jakoś sobie nie wyobrażam telefonów do serwisu, przywiźcie mi to, wsypcie tamto, zbadajcie co wypływa, wyczyście. A za każdą wizytę rachuneczek do zapłacenia  :big tongue: .
Nie dziękuję, zadowolony jestem z tej co mam  :smile:

----------


## robixx78

Witam,

Dostałem ofertę oczyszczalni biologicznej Kingspan BioSafe.
Cena 10500 brutto 
http://www.ecoinstalator.proste.pl/w...e-Kingspan.pdf
http://environmental.kingspan.pl/produkty/biosafe.html

Ciężko znaleźć jakieś opinie na temat tej oczyszczalni...chyba przez cenę...

Może ktoś ma i użytkuje?

Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## WOJSKI

> Witam,
> 
> Dostałem ofertę oczyszczalni biologicznej Kingspan BioSafe.
> Cena 10500 brutto 
> http://www.ecoinstalator.proste.pl/w...e-Kingspan.pdf
> http://environmental.kingspan.pl/produkty/biosafe.html
> 
> Ciężko znaleźć jakieś opinie na temat tej oczyszczalni...chyba przez cenę...
> 
> ...


szybko sobie spojżałem na tę oczyszczalnię. Znajdziesz sporo tańsze oczyszczalnie działające na tej samej zasadzie. Pytanie jeszcze co wchodzi w cenę 10500? kompletny montaż, żwir, piasek cement? Jeżeli to cena sa sam zbiornik, to cena raczej mało zachęca do zakupu.
Daj więcej szczegółów może coś doradzimy  :big grin:

----------


## robixx78

> szybko sobie spojżałem na tę oczyszczalnię. Znajdziesz sporo tańsze oczyszczalnie działające na tej samej zasadzie. Pytanie jeszcze co wchodzi w cenę 10500? kompletny montaż, żwir, piasek cement? Jeżeli to cena sa sam zbiornik, to cena raczej mało zachęca do zakupu.
> Daj więcej szczegółów może coś doradzimy


10500 to sam zbiornik, z montażem wyjdzie jakieś 14-15tyś. Wydaje mi się trochę dużo. "Drenażówka" wychodzi połowę taniej, ale nie jestem przekonany choć mam dużą działkę i sam piach. Które oczyszczalnie są porównywalne z BioSafe i mniej więcej ile kosztują?
Jeszcze coś takiego ale też drogie.... 
http://www.ekodren.pl/index.php?page=oferta

Dzięki za porady.

----------


## WOJSKI

> 10500 to sam zbiornik, z montażem wyjdzie jakieś 14-15tyś. Wydaje mi się trochę dużo. "Drenażówka" wychodzi połowę taniej, ale nie jestem przekonany choć mam dużą działkę i sam piach. Które oczyszczalnie są porównywalne z BioSafe i mniej więcej ile kosztują?
> Jeszcze coś takiego ale też drogie.... 
> http://www.ekodren.pl/index.php?page=oferta
> 
> Dzięki za porady.


14-15 to mniej więcej dwa razy tyle co ja zapłaciłem  :smile:  , drenażówkę sobie daruj no chyba że chcesz się potem bawić w czyszczenie drenów albo mieć problem z zalewaniem drenów. Ja mam z ekopolu ale jest sporo firm produkujących oczyszczalnie biologiczne.
O ekodrenach jest trochę na forum poszukaj.

----------


## Beja

Do uwag o In Drainie, czyli rozwiązaniu oferowanym przez Ekodren, napisanych na sąsiednim wątku dodam jeszcze tylko, że nawet w rodzimej Szwecji nie wolno ich już montować. Drenaże są passe...

Co do biologicznych, to jeśli możesz przeznaczyć na to 15K, to możesz wybierać z górnej półki - takie rozwiązanie, które rzeczywiście "zakopać i zapomnieć"  :wink: 

A jeżeli takie problemiki, jak w wątku o kłopotach z POŚ Sotralentz cię nie przerażają, to odwiedź sąsiadów i zapytaj, co mają i jak się to sprawuje. I słuchaj Wjskiego.  :big grin:

----------


## robixx78

Czy ten BioSafe to jest ta górna półka? Tam jest tylko lub aż pompka napowietrzająca, a jeszcze gościu co ją zachwalał mówi, że można używać domestosty i itp. w rozsądnych ilościach i że bakterie się uzupełnia jak niema domowników np. 2 tygodnie... Akurat w tej oczyszczalni podoba mi się to że nie wystają żadne kominki , ale cena już mi się nie podoba. No i raz w roku odwiedziny szambiarki to jest do przyjęcia. 

Beja jakiej Ty oczyszczalni używasz? Bo widzę, że jesteś obeznany w temacie...

----------


## robixx78

A może tak: 
Moje kryteria:

1. Jak najbardziej niezawodna i bezobsługowa (uzupełnianie bakterii czy wizyta szambiarki raz w roku to dla mnie nie obsługa)
2. Jak najmniej urządzeń na prąd.
3. Fajnie jakby nic nie wystawało z ziemi np. kominki, jak będzie dużo taniej i coś będzie wystawać to też przeżyję  :smile: 
4. Cena. Jakieś 3tyś. dostane zwrotu, przynajmniej tyle. 

Zaproponujcie coś :wink:

----------


## Beja

> Czy ten BioSafe to jest ta górna półka? Tam jest tylko lub aż pompka napowietrzająca,


Czy to górna półka? Jako koncern, Kingspan na pewno jest z górnej półki, ale technologicznie BioSafe nie różni się niczym od oczyszczalni Wojskiego. Uparcie promując moją idee fixe, powtarzam, że coś, co trzeba stale nadzorować, nie jest z górnej półki. Tu mój ulubiony cytat z instrukcji POŚ Sotralentza:

Ciekawe, jaki inny produkt za kilkanaście tysięcy jesteśmy w stanie zaakceptować na takich warunkach, że trzeba do niego dostosować swoje nawyki i akceptować jego ograniczenia...
A poza tym - jak widać z sąsiedniego wątku o Sotralentzu, wielkość firmy nie zawsze przekłada się na jakość serwisu. (Akurat skupiło się na Sotralentzu, bo jest bardzo powszechny w Polsce).




> a jeszcze gościu co ją zachwalał mówi, że można używać domestosty i itp. w rozsądnych ilościach i że bakterie się uzupełnia jak niema domowników np. 2 tygodnie...


Sprawę odporności na Domestosy itp. załatwia w każdej oczyszczalni odpowiednio duży zbiornik osadnika wstępnego, tzn. kilkaset litrów na każdego mieszkańca (stosowany zakres: ok. 300-500 l/M). Wówczas każda chemia stosowana w rozsądnych ilościach rozcieńcza się zanim zdąży zaszkodzić. Nb. często to nie same "trucizny" szkodzą, tylko skrajne pH, które gwałtownie zmienia warunki życia robaczków. Dlatego systemy jednozbiornikowe, np. Traidenis, są kompletnie nieodporne na nic. I dlatego jedną z bardziej szkodliwych substancji jest kondensat z kotła.

Te 2 tygodnie to taka zaczarowana granica systemów z kompresorami. Wygląda na to, że już na 3-tygodniowy wyjazd rodzina sobie nie może pozwolić, bo im inwentarz żywy wyzdycha z głodu  :wink: . A bakterie wspomagające wrzuca się do klozetu, czyli najpierw lądują w warunkach beztlenowych osadnika wstępnego. W komorze napowietrzania i tak samoczynnie wytwarza się taki zestaw, jaki jest tam potrzebny.




> Akurat w tej oczyszczalni podoba mi się to że nie wystają żadne kominki


Kominek powinien wystawać. W BioSafe kompresor jest schowany pod pokrywą i tłoczy powietrze (?), które tam się znajduje. Jeżeli nie dostarczysz mu świeżego powietrza, to pogorszy się efektywność układu. Jedynym sposobem efektywnej wentylacji jest zrobić przewiew - wlot kominkiem za oczyszczalnią, wylot przedłużeniem pionu kanalizacyjnego nad dachem.





> Beja jakiej Ty oczyszczalni używasz? Bo widzę, że jesteś obeznany w temacie...


Ech, szkoda gadać. Ja mieszkam w bloku. Ale jeszcze się wybuduję... Na razie zastanawiam się, z czego murować ściany.

Sory za przynudzanie!

----------


## robixx78

> Ech, szkoda gadać. Ja mieszkam w bloku. Ale jeszcze się wybuduję... Na razie zastanawiam się, z czego murować ściany.
> 
> Sory za przynudzanie!


To nie zazdroszczę, jak ja se przypomnę "wychodzenie z ziemi" to mnie mdli, mury szybko rosną, a teraz od 4 miesięcy mi dach robią - polegli na bawolich okach....

I nie przynudzasz :smile:  a rzeczowo radzisz.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## robixx78

> Kominek powinien wystawać. W BioSafe kompresor jest schowany pod pokrywą i tłoczy powietrze (?), które tam się znajduje. Jeżeli nie dostarczysz mu świeżego powietrza, to pogorszy się efektywność układu. Jedynym sposobem efektywnej wentylacji jest zrobić przewiew - wlot kominkiem za oczyszczalnią, wylot przedłużeniem pionu kanalizacyjnego nad dachem.


Nie wiem jak to działa ale kompresor jest schowany pod pokrywą zresztą rzuć na okiem:

http://www.ecoinstalator.proste.pl/w...e-Kingspan.pdf

----------


## WOJSKI

> Nie wiem jak to działa ale kompresor jest schowany pod pokrywą zresztą rzuć na okiem:
> 
> http://www.ecoinstalator.proste.pl/w...e-Kingspan.pdf


kompresor w oczyszczalni działa na tej samej zasadzie jak w akwarium czyli ma dostarczyć tlen żyjątkom, więc jak nie doprowadzisz świerzego powietrza do zbiornika to co twoim bakteriom z jakuzzi jak się poduszą  :big grin: 

do wentylowania podłącza się rura prawdopodobnie, wygląda mi to na 110 lub 160, więc bakterie będą zadowolone  :big grin: 

w mojej oczyszczalni jest inaczej bo kompresor mam w osobnym pojemniku a do oczyszczalni powietrze pompowane jest rurą.

----------


## Dareckyy

> lepiej kup coś takiego


Wczoraj serwisant przywiózł mi nowy programator, dokładnie taki jak z Twojego linku Wojski. Wygląda na lepiej wykonany niż dwa moje poprzednie i pracuje od 24 godzin bez problemu. Oznaczenie wg dostawcy firmy KEMOT - Mechaniczny wyłącznik czasowy URZ2001-2 (wyprodukowany w CHRL oczywiście ...)

----------


## niktspecjalny

Witam zniesmaczonych  :big grin: 
Na wstępie chciałbym przypomnieć państwu o czym jest topik i kto zadał w nim pierwsze pytanie.Proszę przeczytać pierwsze #30 postów(bardzo ciekawe).Proszę się zastanowić jaką oczyszczalnie możemy mieć na swojej posesji i kto tak na prawdę ma ostateczne zdanie w jej doborze ?Drogi Panie WOJSKI chcę Panu wytłumaczyć jedną kwestię.Mając w domu oczyszczalnie ekologiczną drenażowa tak jak zapewnia producent i słusznie Pan to "wykropkował",trzeba o nią dbać.Bezobsługowość w tej oczyszczalni polega na tym ,że my jako potencjalni jej nabywcy ograniczamy się tylko do drobnych prac z nią związanych.Niestety aby taka inwestycja u nas powstała trzeba przejść przez szereg elementów prawnych obowiązujących w naszej Gminie i właśnie dlatego w dyskusji powinny zabierać głos osoby z jakimś tam doświadczeniem a nie osoby ,które są zaraz co po wybudowaniu oczyszczalni.Pan skoro zabiera tak aktywnie głos takowe posiada i nic mi do tego.Dlatego skoro drogi Panie napisałem ,że w mojej oczyszczalni prace z mojej strony ograniczają się do wrzucenia biopreparatu (Pan też coś wrzucał i nawet nie wiedział Pan co i po co?) i wezwania serwisu to nie po to by zrobić z nią totalna rozpierduchę z umazaniem rąk z mojej strony.Nie bez kozery podałem mój trzyletni staż w obcowaniu z w/w oczyszczalnią drenażową.Po za jedną wpadką ta oczyszczalnia funkcjonuje po tym okresie bez zastrzeżeń.W kresach uzgodnionych np. z serwisem dokonuje pomiarów cóż to ja tam naprodukowałem w zbiorniku.Jaki jest stan drenów,studzienki rewizyjnej ,filtra itp.To on wskazuje co powinienem ewentualnie zrobić oczywiście za ich pośrednictwem.Po tych trzech latach oprócz dozowania biopreparatu w oczyszczalni nie zachodziły żadne większe prace.Tak jak Pan to pokazał opinii publicznej w załączonym przez siebie linku powinny być dokonywane zabiegi diagnostyczne ale praktyka niestety okazała się zupełnie inna.Czy wie Pan dlaczego???Niestety chyba nie wie Pan.Moja rodzina po prostu dojrzała do wspomagania procesów zachodzących w Przydomowej oczyszczalni ekologicznej -drenażowej.Jeśli dogłębnie przeanalizuje Pan co miałem na myśli zrozumie Pan ,że w doborze oczyszczalni decydować powinna także nasza świadomość.Drogi Panie WOJSKI nie miałem zamiaru nikogo straszyć jak to Pan napisał. Chciałem natomiast pokazać .........nie udało się  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  , różnicę między oczyszczalniami i to ,że to co u Pana nie zawsze musi być tak samo jak u kogoś innego.Pisałem o trudnym terenie i sąsiedzie.Są to dwa bardzo istotne elementy w doborze oczyszczalni.To co oddajemy matce ziemi zawsze można sprawdzić.Sąsiad może zadzwonić do ochrony środowiska i powiedzieć ,że mu się coś tam nie podoba po wybudowaniu mojej oczyszczalni.Wtedy zaczynają się schody.Co Pan robi z medium którego ma pan pod dostatkiem?Jak Pan sprawdza owe medium pod wglądem jego zawartości w szkodliwe substancje.Jeśli Pan to robi to jakimi sposobami i czy jest to zgodne z przeznaczeniem Pana oczyszczalni?Przypomnę tylko ,że kultura użytkowania, jak również wspomniana wyżej świadomość tego, jakie urządzenie Pan zastosował, o jakich jest wymaganiach, ma bardzo istotny wpływ, nie tylko na skład fizyko-chemiczny ścieków, ich ilość i związaną z tym nierównomierność, ale także na rodzaj i konstrukcję całego systemu związanego np.z Pana oczyszczalnią.Na koniec pompa szlamowa.W mojej oczyszczalni jej zastosowanie jest zbyteczne ponieważ nawet gdy kiedyś dojdzie do wypompowania medium z osadnika gnilnego jak Pan doskonale wie część szlamu musi w nim zostać.Dlaczego?Także Pan to wie.

serdecznie pozdrawiam NS

----------


## butynski

> Witam zniesmaczonych 
> Na wstępie chciałbym przypomnieć państwu o czym jest topik i kto zadał w nim pierwsze pytanie.Proszę przeczytać pierwsze #30 postów(bardzo ciekawe).Proszę się zastanowić jaką oczyszczalnie możemy mieć na swojej posesji i kto tak na prawdę ma ostateczne zdanie w jej doborze ?Drogi Panie WOJSKI chcę Panu wytłumaczyć jedną kwestię.Mając w domu oczyszczalnie ekologiczną drenażowa tak jak zapewnia producent i słusznie Pan to "wykropkował",trzeba o nią dbać.Bezobsługowość w tej oczyszczalni polega na tym ,że my jako potencjalni jej nabywcy ograniczamy się tylko do drobnych prac z nią związanych.Niestety aby taka inwestycja u nas powstała trzeba przejść przez szereg elementów prawnych obowiązujących w naszej Gminie i właśnie dlatego w dyskusji powinny zabierać głos osoby z jakimś tam doświadczeniem a nie osoby ,które są zaraz co po wybudowaniu oczyszczalni.Pan skoro zabiera tak aktywnie głos takowe posiada i nic mi do tego.Dlatego skoro drogi Panie napisałem ,że w mojej oczyszczalni prace z mojej strony ograniczają się do wrzucenia biopreparatu (Pan też coś wrzucał i nawet nie wiedział Pan co i po co?) i wezwania serwisu to nie po to by zrobić z nią totalna rozpierduchę z umazaniem rąk z mojej strony.Nie bez kozery podałem mój trzyletni staż w obcowaniu z w/w oczyszczalnią drenażową.Po za jedną wpadką ta oczyszczalnia funkcjonuje po tym okresie bez zastrzeżeń.W kresach uzgodnionych np. z serwisem dokonuje pomiarów cóż to ja tam naprodukowałem w zbiorniku.Jaki jest stan drenów,studzienki rewizyjnej ,filtra itp.To on wskazuje co powinienem ewentualnie zrobić oczywiście za ich pośrednictwem.Po tych trzech latach oprócz dozowania biopreparatu w oczyszczalni nie zachodziły żadne większe prace.Tak jak Pan to pokazał opinii publicznej w załączonym przez siebie linku powinny być dokonywane zabiegi diagnostyczne ale praktyka niestety okazała się zupełnie inna.Czy wie Pan dlaczego???Niestety chyba nie wie Pan.Moja rodzina po prostu dojrzała do wspomagania procesów zachodzących w Przydomowej oczyszczalni ekologicznej -drenażowej.Jeśli dogłębnie przeanalizuje Pan co miałem na myśli zrozumie Pan ,że w doborze oczyszczalni decydować powinna także nasza świadomość.Drogi Panie WOJSKI nie miałem zamiaru nikogo straszyć jak to Pan napisał. Chciałem natomiast pokazać .........nie udało się  , różnicę między oczyszczalniami i to ,że to co u Pana nie zawsze musi być tak samo jak u kogoś innego.Pisałem o trudnym terenie i sąsiedzie.Są to dwa bardzo istotne elementy w doborze oczyszczalni.To co oddajemy matce ziemi zawsze można sprawdzić.Sąsiad może zadzwonić do ochrony środowiska i powiedzieć ,że mu się coś tam nie podoba po wybudowaniu mojej oczyszczalni.Wtedy zaczynają się schody.Co Pan robi z medium którego ma pan pod dostatkiem?Jak Pan sprawdza owe medium pod wglądem jego zawartości w szkodliwe substancje.Jeśli Pan to robi to jakimi sposobami i czy jest to zgodne z przeznaczeniem Pana oczyszczalni?Przypomnę tylko ,że kultura użytkowania, jak również wspomniana wyżej świadomość tego, jakie urządzenie Pan zastosował, o jakich jest wymaganiach, ma bardzo istotny wpływ, nie tylko na skład fizyko-chemiczny ścieków, ich ilość i związaną z tym nierównomierność, ale także na rodzaj i konstrukcję całego systemu związanego np.z Pana oczyszczalnią.Na koniec pompa szlamowa.W mojej oczyszczalni jej zastosowanie jest zbyteczne ponieważ nawet gdy kiedyś dojdzie do wypompowania medium z osadnika gnilnego jak Pan doskonale wie część szlamu musi w nim zostać.Dlaczego?Także Pan to wie.
> 
> serdecznie pozdrawiam NS


 uciekajta ludzie doktory jadą....

----------


## WOJSKI

> Wczoraj serwisant przywiózł mi nowy programator, dokładnie taki jak z Twojego linku Wojski. Wygląda na lepiej wykonany niż dwa moje poprzednie i pracuje od 24 godzin bez problemu. Oznaczenie wg dostawcy firmy KEMOT - Mechaniczny wyłącznik czasowy URZ2001-2 (wyprodukowany w CHRL oczywiście ...)


no i jak działa bez problemu?

----------


## Dareckyy

Jest OK.  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> uciekajta ludzie doktory jadą....


Ty znowu tu???Przecież topik nie dotyczy ciebie.Bijesz piane "morelowy" :big grin:  czy cuś ???

----------


## Jastrząb

> Ty znowu tu???Przecież topik nie dotyczy ciebie.Bijesz piane "morelowy" czy cuś ???


"Niktuś". Ty naprawde nie widzisz, że gdzie sie nie pojawisz, ludzie Cie zaczynaja ignorować gdy sie zorientują, że bredzisz, i nie masz nic sensownego do powiedzenia?
Odpuść sobie, nikogo Tu Twoje wypociny nie interesują.
Poniał?

marcin

----------


## niktspecjalny

> "Niktuś". Ty naprawde nie widzisz, że gdzie sie nie pojawisz, ludzie Cie zaczynaja ignorować gdy sie zorientują, że bredzisz, i nie masz nic sensownego do powiedzenia?
> Odpuść sobie, nikogo Tu Twoje wypociny nie interesują.
> Poniał?
> 
> marcin


Jak to już to powiedziałem.....dla ciebie do końca  FM...... EOT.EOT.Jastrząb.......uj fruwaj  :big grin:  .Nic nie uzyskałeś.Nic tylko EOT.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Jak to już to powiedziałem.....dla ciebie do końca  FM...... EOT.EOT.Jastrząb.......uj fruwaj  .Nic nie uzyskałeś.Nic tylko EOT.


Oczywiscie, ze uzyskalem EOT. Bo Ty przeciez nie masz nic sensownego do powiedzenia w temacie oczyszczalni, co z uporem kazdym swoim postem udawadniasz ignorujac to co pisza pozostali. Ja bym sie spalil ze wstydu jakbym sie tak osmieszal  ::-(:  

A skoro sie tu na Tobie poznano i nikt nie zamierza juz prostowac Twoich bzdur, to miej chlopinko *odrobine dumy* i idz sobie mieszac tam gdzie jeszcze mozesz liczyc na odrobine poklasku. 

marcin

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Dziwie sie, ze niektorzy wody nie badaja, bo jest "dobra".


Tak samo jest ze ściekami.

----------


## fenix2

Nie karmić trolla.

----------


## bos60

Jeśli chodzi o oczyszczalnie biologiczne, to możecie wybrać z 4 technologii od firmy Kingspan. Macie tu biologiczne oczyszczalnie w technologii tradycyjnej z napowietrzaniem, fluidalnym, zraszanym i obrotowym. Coś na pewno znajdziesz dla siebie :smile:

----------


## ha***r**l

Widzę tu dość spore lobby zagranicznych produktów. W takim razie tchnę nieco świeżości w ten wątek i powiem o jednej z najlepszych oczyszczalni na rynku, z naszej "stajni"  :smile:  . Wszystkim osobom poszukującym trwałej, wydajnej i ergonomicznej oczyszczalni biologicznej polecam oczyszczalnię typu SBR-K6. Jest to oczyszczalnia z górnej półki dla max 6 osób. Czym się wyróżnia spośród konkurencji?
1. Ma standardowo wbudowaną pompę na wyjściu, dzięki czemu nie trzeba stosować dodatkowych przepompowni (ich koszt to ok. 1000-1500zł),
2. Osiąga rewelacyjną skuteczność oczyszczania - nawet 97% (badanie pod kątem BZT, ChZT, zawiesina),
3. Duża komora reaktora - nawet 3 razy większa niż niektóre z konkurencyjnych oczyszczalni. Powoduje to płynniejszą pracę oczyszczalni, lepsze oczyszczenie ścieków i znacznie większą odporność na wahania w ilości i jakości ścieków dopływających w trakcie doby w porównaniu do innych oczyszczalni
4. Zbiorniki oczyszczalni SBRK są wykonane jako monolityczny odlew z polietylenu, dzięki czemu są o wiele trwalsze od zbiorników z żywic poliestrowo-szklanych lub spawanych z płyt plastikowych
5. Oczyszczalnia SBRK ma możliwość łatwego wyjmowania dyfuzora - kluczowego elementu w procesie oczyszczania. Dzięki przemyślanej budowie w SBRK wymiany tego elementu można dokonać dosłownie w 15 minut, czego nie można powiedzieć o wielu konkurencyjnych rozwiązaniach.
6. Standardowe wyposażenie w układ ciśnieniowy daje możliwość podpowierzchniowego nawadniania roślin bez konieczności stosowania dodatkowych pomp
7. Dobowy cykl pracy - umożliwia gromadzenie ścieków powstałych w ciągu doby, uśrednienie ich składu i przeciwdziała "szokowi" mikroorganizmów na skutek nagłego zrzutu znacznej ilości chemii (np. ścieki z pralki, woda z wanny).

O bardzo małej ilości zajmowanego miejsca, dobrym komponowaniu się w otoczenie i odporności na różne warunki wodno-gruntowe nie wspomnę, bo to oczywista cecha. Mam nadzieję, że spostrzeżenia, które wyżej napisałem rozjaśnią temat SBR-ów niejednemu czytelnikowi. Zachęcam do poszerzenia swojej wiedzy o temat SBRK i przesyłaniu swoich sugestii i wrażeń  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> Widzę tu dość spore lobby zagranicznych produktów. W takim razie tchnę nieco świeżości w ten wątek i powiem o jednej z najlepszych oczyszczalni na rynku, z naszej "stajni"  ...


Zapomniałeś napisać o jednej rzeczy. Jaka jest cena?

----------

